# Problem mit Deus X-Type



## J-CooP (12. August 2004)

Auf meiner Tour mußte ich heute feststellen, daß meine rechte Kurbel (Deus X-Type) wackelt. Zuerst dachte ich, die Schraube habe sich gelöst, doch die saß noch so fest wie eh und jeh.

Es wackelt also die Kurbel auf der Welle, obwohl die Schraube fest ist. Das ist doch sicher nicht normal, oder? Anfangs saß die Kurbel ja auch noch richtig fest.

Ich habe mal probiert einen weiteren Spacer auf die Welle schieben. Dann hat das Wackeln auch nachgelassen, doch es drehte sich merklich schwerer. Außerdem kommen so ja auch Axialkräfte auf die Lager, die sicher zu einem baldigen Lagerschaden führen würden.

Liegt das Problem vielleicht daran, daß die Kurbeln nicht mehr geschmiedet und so vor allem im stark belasteten Bereich der Klemmung zu weich sind und sich weiten?

Soll ich die Kurbel jetzt einschicken? Und wenn ja wohin - zum Internethändler oder direkt zu Bike Action? Ein Garantiefall müßte das ja auf jeden Fall sein.

Ich finde, dass sowas bei dem Preis eigentlich nicht passieren sollte  . Jetzt werde ich erstmal wieder meine alte Turbine anbauen, die ich zum Glück behalten habe.


----------



## blaubaer (13. August 2004)

da bin ich ja schon nicht mehr der einzige   der mit X-Type probleme hatt(e)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=124750

weiss zwar nicht ob das gleiche ist, bei mir war`s das lager selber 

wurde inzwischen komentarlos vom schweizer impoteur ersetzt, sieht sogar um einiges edler aus als die erstausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (13. August 2004)

Hi J-Coop,

zuallererst möchten ich festhalten, dass wir bis zum heutigen Tage hier bei BIKEACTION, dem Deutschen Importeur für Race Face Performance Products keinen einzigen Garantiefall für ein X-Type Crankset hatten. Sämtliche "Probleme" basierten auf mangelhafte, bzw. fehlerhafte Einbauten, sorry. 

Wir empfehlen entweder den Einbau beim qualifizierten Einzelhändler oder, falls ihr über das notwendige Knowledge verfügt, den Einbau getreu der den Cranks beigelegten Einbaueinleitungen. Diese Einbaueinleitungen besitzen ebenso ein "Step-by-step" Feature zur Behebung von Mängeln.

Auch in Deinem Falle klingt es, als liege ein Fehler beim Einbau vor, d.h. wenn es nach einem nachträglichem Einbau eines Spacers besser läuft, kann es beim Ersteinbau nicht korrekt gewesen sein. Desweiteren kommt es häufig vor, dass die Kurbel einfach nicht fest genug angezogen wurde (auch dies könnte bei Dir der Fall sein). Die Kurbel muss mit 40 bis 60NM angezogen werdene. Dies sind Kräfte, die man ohne spezielles Werkzeug kaum generieren kann.

Also, besuche einen qualifizierten Race Face Händler in Deiner Umgebung um einen korrekten Einbau zu gewährleisten.

Ebenso möchte ich Dich davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass die X-Type Kurbel sehr wohl geschmiedet ist, und der Bereich der Klemmung mit Sicherheit nicht zu weich ist, im Gegenteil, die X-Types sind in ihrer Konzeption im Vergleich zu den ISIS wesentlich stabiler. 

Also bitte, erst korrekt einbauen und dann nochmals über Preis-Qualitätsrelation nachdenken.


----------



## J-CooP (13. August 2004)

Ich bin der Meinung technisch versiert genug zu sein sollte um eine Tretkurbel ein zu bauen. Des weiteren habe ich auch alle nötigen Werkzeuge wie zum Beispiel verschiedene Drehmomentschlüssel, die den Bereich von 1 bis 100Nm abdecken.

Natürlich habe ich die Kurbel genau nach Anleitung eingebaut. Unter Punkt 6 steht: 





> a) Install spacer seal(s) (if required).....


 . Man muß den Spacer also nur einabauen, wenn es nötig ist - will heißen Axialspiel. Dieses lag aber nicht vor, also wurde auch kein Spacer verbaut.

Heute habe ich die Kurbel mal demontiert und mußte feststellen, dass die Schraube schon auf der Welle aufliegt bevor die Kurbel das Ende der Verzahnung erreicht hat. Es scheint also entweder die Verzahnung der Welle zu lang, oder die der Kurbel zu kurz zu sein - kein Wunder, dass sie dann irgendwann zu taumeln beginnt.

Ich werde sie jetzt jedenfalls einschicken und sehen was dabei rauskommt.

Ach ja hier noch ein Zitat zum schmieden:


> Due to the high yield strength of Optim-Al, we are also able to *eliminate the need to forge our new X-Type cranks*. Forging is an incredibly expensive process but has always been a necessary step to increase the fatigue life of the components. However, the natural properties of Optim-Al eliminates the need to forge, thus *passing along a considerable cost savings to the end consumer*.


----------



## Phil Claus (13. August 2004)

Hi J-Coop,

Sorry, ich wollte nicht Deine Fähigkeiten oder Deine Tools in Frage stellen, es war nur ein freundlich gemeinter Hinweis. Zu dem geschmiedeten: Du hast recht, my fault, die ursprüngliche Planung ging von geschmiedeten Material aus, aber die Qualitätsprüfungen des Opti-Al erlaubten eine frühere Verwendung des Materials für die X-Type Kurbeln.

Trotz alledem klingt es immer noch, als wäre vermisst worden beim initialen Einbau die Spacer zu verwenden. Bevor jedoch zu Punkt 6 (basierend auf Punkt 4) der Anleitung kommst musstest Du jedoch vorher die Anforderungen an Distanzhülsen überprüfen, d.h. es könnte eine Fehlbestimmung der Gehäusebreite sein. Falls Du keinen E-Type Umwerfer, wird auf die Verwendung der Distanzhülsen hingewiesen.

Bitte veranlasse die Einsendung über einen offizielen Race Face Händler, danke.


----------



## peppaman (13. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> i J-Coop,
> 
> zu allererst möchten ich festhalten, dass wir bis zum heutigen Tage hier bei BIKEACTION, dem Deutschen Importeur für Race Face Performance Products keinen einzigen Garantiefall für ein X-Type Crankset hatten.



Diese Statistic ist wohl eher unrelevant.
Das Produkt ist vielleicht seit etwas mehr als einem 3/4-Jahr erhältlich.
Es kostet soviel, dass es imho nur von experience´ed (=smooth) XC-Rider gekauft wird. 
Oder von Ridern mit too much money for the price of to little time on the bike (= less long term users).

Wieviele Clydesdale-Biker werden mitte nächstes Jahr an der Tür klingeln?

Wieviele Rider with SingleSpeed-Leg-Power (J-coop   ) will give thoes cranks a good (but still XC-) "push"




			
				Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Sämtliche "Probleme" basierten auf mangelhafte, bzw. fehlerhafte Einbauten, sorry.
> 
> Wir empfehlen entweder den Einbau beim qualifizierten Einzelhändler oder, falls ihr über das notwendige Knowledge verfügt, den Einbau getreu der den Cranks beigelegten Einbaueinleitungen. Diese Einbaueinleitungen besitzen ebenso ein "Step-by-step" Feature zur Behebung von Mängeln.



also das warranty-dept. braucht einen qualifizierten Einzelhändler ?

aber anyone can SELL highqual- RaceFace-Stuff?
= the ever happy-sales-dept. does not need "einen qualifizierten Einzelhändler"?

do i get that right ?



@coop
natürlich ist der versender dein warranty-partner (shame on you  )





			
				Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso möchte ich Dich davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass die X-Type Kurbel sehr wohl geschmiedet ist, und der Bereich der Klemmung mit Sicherheit nicht zu weich ist, im Gegenteil, die X-Types sind in ihrer Konzeption im Vergleich zu den ISIS wesentlich stabiler.



where is this info from?




			
				Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> ....dann nochmals über Preis-Qualitätsrelation nachdenken.


so you talk about the big S   





			
				raceface_pdf_"optim-al" schrieb:
			
		

> Finally, Optim-Al is currently manufactured and distributed solely within North America. Therefore, Race Face continues
> its commitment to support the North American economy through the purchasing of domestically produced goods. And
> consumers purchasing Race Face products manufactured from Optim-Al can be assured they will be doing the same.



what a nice way to say " we don´t have the forging-technology to build (or most-state-of-the-art) mid-to lightweigt cranks"  

those square-type bottom-bracket-crank interfaces proved to be too soft in many cases.

i sure would stick to forging when it comes to those splined interfaces of today.




keep it greasy
peppa


*doesnotsacrificeoctalinkforsexylooks*


----------



## peppaman (13. August 2004)

@ yo phil
habe mit sehr lange für mein post recherchiert.

cool das ihr den backup-übernehmt.  




> Du hast recht, my fault, die ursprüngliche Planung ging von geschmiedeten Material aus, aber die Qualitätsprüfungen des Opti-Al erlaubten eine frühere Verwendung des Materials für die X-Type Kurbeln




weil es günstiger war, nicht zu schmieden?

welch argument für die teuerste XC-kurbel im program...

hätte lieber gewartet bis die geschmiedete version fertig ist...time flies -once that cad-pic is online....  

es wäre proffessionell diese information auch auf bikeaction.de upzudaten.

zu wissen, dass die kurbel NICHT geschmiedet ist, ist für mich ein echtes Argument, KEINE deus zu kaufen.

schade, ich hätte gern ein alternative zum big S gehabt.


auf jeden fall.
nice response
 

peppa


----------



## Phil Claus (13. August 2004)

Hi peppaman,

es erschreckt uns immer wieder zu sehen, wieviele Vorurteile doch noch vorhanden sind. 

So, peppaman, jeder Besitzer eines X-Type Crankset ist also ein "smooth CC rider", oder jemand, der kaum Zeit auf seinem Bike verbringt?! Are you serious?

Wieviele Biker werden nächstes Jahr mit Garantiefällen klingeln? 
Warum wartest Du nicht einfach ab.

"Qualifizierte Einzelhändlern". Sorry, you didn't get it right, peppaman. Als qualifizierte Einzelhändler beschreiben wir offiziele Race Face Händler, eine Auflistung findest Du auf unserer homepage www.bikeaction.de. Sie werden von uns mit regelmässigen Produkt-und Service-Updates versorgt, so dass Sie unseren Kunden mit Kompetenz helfen können. Auch die Garantieabwicklungen findet wie schon des öfteren in diesem Forum erwähnt nur über offizielle Händler mit Originalbeleg statt. Ein Hinweis hierauf scheint mir jedoch nicht unangebracht.

Die Info über die Stabilität stammt vom Race Face R&D Department.

Unsere X-Type Kurbeln haben ein in unseren Augen hervorragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, und offensichtlich hatte J-Coop auch gute Gründe, die Cranks zu wählen. You have a different opinion, okay, it's a free country.

Es freut mich, dass Du Deine eigene Interpretation zu den von uns veröffentlichten Fakten hast. Auch Deine Meinung, das Du persönlich beim Schmieden der Cranks bleiben würdest ist Deine subjektive Meinung, aber glaube mir, wir wissen, warum wir die X-Types in dieser Weise mit exakt den verwendeten Materialien verwenden. Lasse wir doch einfach ein paar Jahre vergehen und dann werden wir feststellen können, wie richtig unsere Entscheidung war.

Hava a great weekend


----------



## Wilhelm (13. August 2004)

... sicher nicht ganz spezifisch genug für die Eingangsfragestellung, aber in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ganz uninteressant:

*"External Bearing Crankset System Installation and Removal:
Shimano® Hollowtech II, Race Face® X-type Crankset and FSA® MegaeXo"* 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/fix/?id=bbt9#1


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2004)

Eine dumme Frage am Rande...

Entweder ich hab's überlesen oder es stand nicht drin, aber wieso lese ich hier das erste Mal von einem Anzugsdrehmoment für die Schraube?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stand im Manual drin, daß man die Schraube so fest anziehen sollte, bis kein Spiel mehr da ist, richtig?

Im echten US-Style sollte man da besser einen roten Sticker auf die Kurbel/Abzieherkappe) kleben, wo drauf steht wie fest das angezogen gehört.


----------



## J-CooP (1. September 2004)

Heute habe ich meine Kurbel zurückbekommen mit folgendem Text:



> Das ist schon ziemlich stark, das so etwas zu uns eingeschickt wird und reklamiert.
> Die Kurbel läßt sich einwandfrei montieren.
> Hier wurde beim Einbau alles falsch gemacht und mit Sicherheit das nötige Anzugsmoment nicht beachtet.
> Das Anzugsmoment kann von 40-80 Nm variieren, dieses kann man mit einem normalen Inbus nicht erzeugen.
> ...



So dann fangen wir mal an.


> Das ist schon ziemlich stark, das so etwas zu uns eingeschickt wird und reklamiert.


Das ist schon ziemlich stark, wie man hier mit seinen Kunden umgeht - der Ton macht die Musik!



> Das Anzugsmoment kann von 40-80 Nm variieren, dieses kann man mit einem normalen Inbus nicht erzeugen.


Dann soll der Herr mir mal zeigen, wie er die *Aluschraube mit 80Nm* anzieht. Außerdem liegt der Schraubenkopf bereits an der Welle an - was soll da weiteres anziehen bringen?!



> Es wurde an der Schale des Innenlagers stümperhaft herummanipuliert um sie mit einer DMR Kettenführung zu verbauen. Es ist eindeutig von einer fehlerhaften Montage auszugehen. Die DMR Platte ist im Klemmbereich z.b. nur 2,3mm stark. Es werden aber 2,5mm benötigt. DieKurbel ist mit DMR auf keinen Fall kompatibel.


Die leichte Änderung an der Lagerschale hat mit der ausgeleierten Kurbel nicht im Geringsten was zu tun.
Das Tretlagergehäuse darf laut Race Face zwischen 67.25mm - 68.25mm breit sein. Meins ist 68,07mm breit - das macht 0,82mm die ich über der unteren Grenze bin. Und da will man mir erzählen die 0,2mm (in echt 0,16mm) die die Kettenführungsplatte schmaler ist als ein 2,5mm Space sollen zu einer Fehlfunktion führen?

Außerdem sollte auf eine Inkompatibilität von Race Face Kurbeln mit Kettenführungen dann vielleicht in der Anleitung hingewiesen werden?! Die Downhiller werden sich freuen!

*Und dann das:



			An der Rückseite der Antriebsseite, sieht man das die Kurbel einseitig angeschliffen ist. Die rechte Lagerschale war niemals plan im Rahmen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Dieser Abrieb kommt dadurch zustande, dass die Kurbel auf der Welle zu taumeln begann.*
Das die Lagerschale nie plan im Rahmen war, ist wirklich eine freche Unterstellung! Wäre dies der Fall gewesen, dann würde man es ja wohl am Gewinde des Innenlagers erkennen können. Und mein Hot Chili ist erstklassig plangefräst!


Ich bin wirklich leicht angsäuert und warte auf klärende Worte und kein Marketinggeschwafel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosy (1. September 2004)

kauft euch doch einfach für 125 euro ne xt kurbel die hab sogar ich anbauen können ohne spezial nm schlüssel und bocksteif egal ob dh oder cc  und das  werkzeug ist auch schon mitdrin  

aber fürs image gibt man ja auch gerne was mehr aus   


ich finds lächerlich das immer wenn ein problem auftaucht gleich dem user gezeigt wird... hey your mistake bitch


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2004)

Ohne auf den Sachverhalt näher eingehen zu wollen - einem Kunden gegenüber sollte man gefälligst einen anderen Ton anschlagen. Oder: Die Hand, die einen Füttert, sollte man nicht beißen.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. September 2004)

Was da aber absolut nicht sein kann:

Das Anzugsdrehmoment.

1. Steht's im Manual nicht drin (oder die Seite fehlt bei allen, weiß man ja nicht).
2. Phil sagte 40-60Nm, ein riesiger Bereich. Jetzt 40-80Nm?   

Ich hab meine Kurbel z.B., nachdem sie wie ich meine "spielfrei" wie im Manual beschrieben war und sauber rund lief, mit 45Nm angezogen. Mit der Hand kann man die Kurbel so wirklich nur noch schwer drehen, keine Ahnung ob das sinnvoll ist.
Aber 80Nm auf die Schraube? In Alu? Das will ich sehen.


----------



## blaubaer (2. September 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meine Kurbel z.B., nachdem sie wie ich meine "spielfrei" wie im Manual beschrieben war und sauber rund lief, mit 45Nm angezogen. Mit der Hand kann man die Kurbel so wirklich nur noch schwer drehen, keine Ahnung ob das sinnvoll ist.
> Aber 80Nm auf die Schraube? In Alu? Das will ich sehen.



normalerweise wenn mann ein lager zufest anzieht gehts kaputt oder dreht nicht mehr richtig, dies musste ich schon an meinem Rocky RMX hinterbau festellen und wenn die kurbel mit 80Nm  würde anziehen, also ich weiss ja nicht, bei so viel, da dreht sich die kurbel sicher nicht mehr, das lager würde innerlich schon fast zerquetscht 

vorallem ist`s ja komisch beim Shimano lager ist es einiges weniger an anzugsmoment 

ich hatte als übergangsweise, bis mein Diaboluslager ersetzt wurde, ein Shimano montiert, mit etwa die hälfte an Drehmoment angezogen da war kein knacken, kein schweres drehen, die kurbel drehte sich sogar voralleine

ab nächstem Jahr soll es ja nur noch X-Type lager geben _( vieleicht auch nur ein gerücht, ob stimmt ?? )_ ( da will ich gar nicht wissen was noch alles an problemen kommen kann )


----------



## Deer_KB1 (2. September 2004)

@Radical_53
Hi,
die Kurbel sollte sich leicht drehen lassen auch wenn du sie mit 60 oder 80 Nm anziehst. Der Kurbelarm hat eine Art Endanschlag auf der Achse. Du merkst, das sich nicht mehr viel bewegt, egal wie stark du anziehst. Ich habe dies auch erst nach der ersten demontage und erneuten montage gemerkt. Falls die Kurbel sich schwer dreht, drückst du mit der Kurbel schon gegen die Lagerschalen. Du kannst in der linken kurbel den 3,5 mm Elastomer gegen den Mitgelieferten 2,5 mm Elastomer austauschen. Ebenfalls solltest Du die plastik beilagscheiben für 48 oder 49 mm Kettenlienie weglassen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die normalen Unterlagscheiben richtig sind. Ich würde den Anbau nochmals checken, damit die Kurbel sich nicht irgendwann lockern kann.
MfG Deer_KB1


----------



## J-CooP (2. September 2004)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kurbelarm hat eine Art Endanschlag auf der Achse. Du merkst, das sich nicht mehr viel bewegt, egal wie stark du anziehst.



Das sollte so sein, aber genau da liegt mein Problem! Meine Kurbel läßt sich nicht bis zum Anschlag aufschrauben, da der Schraubenkopf vorher schon an der Welle anliegt!
Das hatte ich Bike-Action auch geschrieben, aber darauf sind sie garnicht eingegangen.

Wenn die Kurbel nun aber keine Schulter hat, an der sie sich abstützen kann, dann ist es ja wohl vorprogrammiert, dass sie ausleiert.

Hier mal zwei Bilder. Auf dem ersten sieht man, dass die Welle etwa 0,3mm herausragt. Somit kann die Kurbel durch die Schraube auch nicht bis zum Anschlag auf die Welle geschoben werden.
Auf dem zweiten habe ich mal angezeichnet, wie (in welche Richtung) die Kurbel wackelt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (2. September 2004)

Hi J-CooP,
wenn ich mir deine Bilder ansehe, wie weit die kurbel auf die Welle geht, muss ich sagen, bei mir sieht das anders aus. Auch die Passung zwischen Welle und Kurbel ist bei mir viel enger. Bei der ersten Montage wollte ich die Sachen schon wieder zurück bringen, da ich über 50 Nm gebraucht habe um die Kurbel einigermassen aufzuziehen. Bei der zweitmontage ging es schon viel leichter. Deine Kombi würde ich zurück bringen. Wie leicht geht die Kurbel denn auf die Welle?


----------



## Radical_53 (2. September 2004)

@deer + blaubär: Danke für die Tips, ich werd nochmal genau nachschaun.

Fakt ist z.Zt. bei mir zumindest, daß die Kurbel erst recht schwer lief, dann mit ordentlich Fett und "spielfrei" recht leichtgängig, jetzt mit dem Drehmoment wieder schwerfällig. Es dreht sich zwar soweit sauber, nicht daß da was aneinander kommen würde, aber irgendwie fühlt sich's wie angezogene Handbremse an!


----------



## J-CooP (2. September 2004)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi J-CooP,
> wenn ich mir deine Bilder ansehe, wie weit die kurbel auf die Welle geht, muss ich sagen, bei mir sieht das anders aus. Auch die Passung zwischen Welle und Kurbel ist bei mir viel enger. Bei der ersten Montage wollte ich die Sachen schon wieder zurück bringen, da ich über 50 Nm gebraucht habe um die Kurbel einigermassen aufzuziehen. Bei der zweitmontage ging es schon viel leichter. Deine Kombi würde ich zurück bringen. Wie leicht geht die Kurbel denn auf die Welle?



Man kann sie von Hand soweit aufschieben und sie wackelt noch dabei!

Eingschickt hatte ich sie ja, aber angeblich läßt sie sich einwandfrei anbauen  

habe mal noch ne Skizze vom Sachverhalt gemacht:


----------



## peppaman (3. September 2004)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sollte auf eine Inkompatibilität von Race Face Kurbeln mit Kettenführungen dann vielleicht in der Anleitung hingewiesen werden?! Die Downhiller werden sich freuen!



naja, was soll denn bitte die xc-deus-kurbel mit dh-kettenführungen zu tun haben??
In dem gewichtsorientierten Xc-Einsatzbereich der Deus spielen Kettenführungen imho keine Rolle.
Für Kettenführungen ist ja die Diabolus Kurbel vorgesehen.

(@phil: if you read my earlier posting again, you´ll get my point)

Dies natürlich völlig unbeachtet von der Drehmomentfrage, oder ob in der Kurbel ein Kragen zum "gegenziehen" fehlt.



viel Glück allen Beteiligten...
peppa


----------



## Radical_53 (4. September 2004)

Nochmals besten Dank für die Tips @ blaubär und Deer!   

Ich hab meine Kurbeln jetzt neu montiert, links außer der nackten Kurbel nur den 2.5mm Elastomer, rechts dann eben die rote Kurbel-Dichtung + 1 Spacer (für 50er Kettenlinie halt).
Jetzt kann ich die Schraube auch mit 60Nm anziehen (fand ich "ausreichend", 80 ist schon ne Menge bei Alu) und sie drehen sich noch seidenweich! Perfekt!   

Nur eins muß man dabei sagen: Die Anleitung finde ich mehr als bescheiden... unübersichtlich (sehr seltsam strukturiert), wichtige Angaben fehlen (Drehmomentschlüssel wird empfohlen, aber wo stehen die empfohlenen Angaben dazu?), nu ja aber wofür gibt's ein Forum...


----------



## blaubaer (4. September 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals besten Dank für die Tips @ blaubär und Deer!
> 
> Ich hab meine Kurbeln jetzt neu montiert, links außer der nackten Kurbel nur den 2.5mm Elastomer, rechts dann eben die rote Kurbel-Dichtung + 1 Spacer (für 50er Kettenlinie halt).
> Jetzt kann ich die Schraube auch mit 60Nm anziehen (fand ich "ausreichend", 80 ist schon ne Menge bei Alu) und sie drehen sich noch seidenweich! Perfekt!
> ...



mein Tipp ?? 

ich hatte bis Donnerstag eigentlich auch immer noch das problem mit dem schwergängigen drehen, doch inzwischen auch gelöst 

ich habs einfach fast wie es @Deer_KB1 beschrieben hat gemacht 


> Falls die Kurbel sich schwer dreht, drückst du mit der Kurbel schon gegen die Lagerschalen. Du kannst in der linken kurbel den 3,5 mm Elastomer gegen den Mitgelieferten 2,5 mm Elastomer austauschen. Ebenfalls solltest Du die plastik beilagscheiben für 48 oder 49 mm Kettenlienie weglassen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die normalen Unterlagscheiben richtig sind. Ich würde den Anbau nochmals checken, damit die Kurbel sich nicht irgendwann lockern kann.



also links den 2.5mm Elastomer und Rechts wegen der Kettelinie ( Rohloff ) 2 weisse Beilagscheiben und angezogen wie ein "Muni" ( sicher mehr als 40Nm     ) und die kurbel dreht sich wunderbar, zwar nicht so leicht wie bei einem alten ISIS oder 4-kant Lager, aber sie dreht sich soger wieder mit im leerlauf der Rohloff 
und spiel oder anderes wackeln ist nach 2 ordentlichen abfahrten auch keins zu spüren


----------



## J-CooP (4. September 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> mein Tipp ??
> 
> ich hatte bis Donnerstag eigentlich auch immer noch das problem mit dem schwergängigen drehen, doch inzwischen auch gelöst
> 
> ...



Aber die Kurbel kann sich doch dann nicht an den Lagern abstützen wenn da noch der Elastomer zwischen ist. Also scheint die Kurbel sich bei euch ja bis zu Anschlag auf die Achse schrauben zu lassen, was bei mir nicht der Fall ist.

Könnte einer von euch vielleicht mal die Abzieherschraube und die Kurbelschraube entfernen  (wie obern auf meinem Foto) und gucken, wie weit die Kurbel bei euch auf der Welle sitzt.

Danke


----------



## Radical_53 (4. September 2004)

@blaubär: Jo, dein Tip.  Dein Post hat mich halt zum Nachdenken gebracht, daß es so nicht richtig sein kann.
Und Deer hat dann erläutert, wie's zu meistern ist!   

Ich hatte mich halt schon fast damit abgefunden, weil mir auch ein Bekannter sagte, daß sich die neuen Lager schwerer drehen als ISIS/4-Kant. SO viel schwerer fand ich zwar komisch, aber mangels Vergleich hätt ich's sonst wohl hingenommen und so gelassen.
Bin froh daß das geklappt hat, endlich läuft's richtig sauber und ist trotzdem gescheit montiert.
Nur: Wenn man sieht wie viele Leute damit Probleme zu haben scheinen, sollte man "vielleicht" mal über ein Update des Manuals nachdenken...  

@j-coop: Kann ich mal machen! Die linke Kurbel geht halt recht leicht bis zum Lager, dank des dünneren Elastomers kommt jetzt eben die Achse rechts weiter raus. Und dort zieht sich die Kurbel dann immer ein kleines Stück weiter Richtung Lager, beim Aufstecken sind's nur ein paar Millimeter.


----------



## blaubaer (4. September 2004)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Kurbel kann sich doch dann nicht an den Lagern abstützen wenn da noch der Elastomer zwischen ist. Also scheint die Kurbel sich bei euch ja bis zu Anschlag auf die Achse schrauben zu lassen, was bei mir nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Könnte einer von euch vielleicht mal die Abzieherschraube und die Kurbelschraube entfernen  (wie obern auf meinem Foto) und gucken, wie weit die Kurbel bei euch auf der Welle sitzt.
> 
> Danke



ich muss ja links den Elastomer drauf tun, sonst würde die kurbel irgenwie ja nicht mittig sein und die achse wäre dann auch zu breit und links hät ich probleme mit mit der kettenstrebe am kurbelende  

hab gerade bemerkt dass schrauben anziehen bis 40Nm und mehr einfacher ist, als lösen


----------



## J-CooP (4. September 2004)

Na das sieht doch schon ganz anders aus als bei mir. Bei mir ist ja richtig Luft zwischen Kurbel- und Wellenverzahnung, wohingegen das bei dir ja richtig fest anzuliegen scheint. Und Die Welle steht bei dir auch nicht zu weit raus, oder?

Was soll ich da jetzt machen, das ist doch wohl ziemlich eindeutig ein Fertigungsmangel.
Als ich die Kurbel eingeschickt hatte, ist man auf dieses Passungsproblem überhaupt nicht eingegangen, sondern hat versucht es auf Kleinigkeiten zurückzuführen, die dieses Problem ganicht verursachen können.
Soll ich sie nochmal einschicken, oder soll ich mich vielleicht mal direkt an Race Face wenden?

Wäre nett, wenn Phil Claus oder jemand anderes sich der Sache nochmal annehmen könnte, denn mit einer wackelnden Kurbel kann ich nichts anfangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (8. September 2004)

Hi J-Coop,

and all others participating in this forum.

Die Ausführungen unseres Tech Support richteten sich (wie zu erkennen) and den Fachhändler, nicht den Kunden. Peppaman bemerkte ebenso den korrekten und definierten Einsatzzweck Deiner Kurbel - XC Racing, d.h. der von dir verbaute (oder versucht zu verbauende) DMR Chainguide ist mit dem von Dir verwendeten Kurbelset nicht kompatibel. Für Manipulationen, wie das Abfeilen des Innenlagers und die hieraus resultierenden Folgeschäden können wir mit Sicherheit nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden. 

Ab 2005 werden alle Race Face Cranksets nur noch als X-Type erhältlich sein, aber ich erkenne, dass jeder der partizipierenden Parteien dieses Forums nun mehr und mehr mit der neuen Einbautechnik vertraut sind. Wir arbeiten an einem "Trouble Shooting und Einbauhinweise für X-Type" Feature auf unserer Homepage für 2005.

By the way, die Kurbel wird mit einem 8mm Inbus an der innenliegenden STAHLSCHRAUBE angezogen, die aussen vorhandene Aluminiumschraube ist auschliesslich zum Abziehen der Kurbel gedacht.

In der Hoffnung, Dir mit diesen Angaben dienen zu können verbleibe ich 

mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## blaubaer (8. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 2005 werden alle Race Face Cranksets nur noch als X-Type erhältlich sein,



also kommts doch so ........


----------



## J-CooP (8. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ausführungen unseres Tech Support richteten sich (wie zu erkennen) and den Fachhändler, nicht den Kunden. Peppaman bemerkte ebenso den korrekten und definierten Einsatzzweck Deiner Kurbel - XC Racing, d.h. der von dir verbaute (oder versucht zu verbauende) DMR Chainguide ist mit dem von Dir verwendeten Kurbelset nicht kompatibel. Für Manipulationen, wie das Abfeilen des Innenlagers und die hieraus resultierenden Folgeschäden können wir mit Sicherheit nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden.



Die Kettenführung hat mit der Kurbel nichts zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Innenlager, welches ja bei der Freeride Kurbel Atlas das gleiche ist. Ich habe diesen Kettenspanner ja auch nur montiert um die Kette spannen zu können, da ich wie bereits erwähnt eine Speedhub fahre, nicht aber um Freeride zu fahren. Das geht hier bei mir sowieso nicht so richtig;-)

Aus der "Manipulation" am Innenlager folgen keinerlei Schäden und sollte da etwas passieren, dann würde ich auch nicht die Frechheit besitzen das zu reklamieren.
In meinem Fall liegt aber ein Toleranzproblem bei der Kurbel vor wie ich bereits seit längerem zu erklären versuche. Das ist ein Fertigungsmangel und der sollte unter die Garantie fallen.



			
				Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, die Kurbel wird mit einem 8mm Inbus an der innenliegenden STAHLSCHRAUBE angezogen, die aussen vorhandene Aluminiumschraube ist auschliesslich zum Abziehen der Kurbel gedacht.



Das man die Kurbel mit der 8mm Schraube anzieht ist mir schon klar, sonst hätte ich sie ja nicht montiert bekommen. Aber die ist auch aus ALU!
Aber selbst wenn sie aus Stahl wäre würde das bei meinem Problem nicht weiterhelfen, die Kurbel würde auch bei 200Nm noch wackeln.



			
				Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> In der Hoffnung, Dir mit diesen Angaben dienen zu können verbleibe ich
> 
> mit freundlichen Grüssen


Ich muß deine Hoffnung leider enttäuschen, mein Problem besteht nach wie vor. In diesem Zustand kann ich mit der Kurbel leider überhaupt nichts anfangen.
Es wäre doch bestimmt auch gut fürs Image von Race Face, wenn ihr etwas Entgegekommen zeigen würdet.

Grüße, 

Jakob der die Hoffnung noch nicht begraben hat.


----------



## Phil Claus (9. September 2004)

Hi J-Coop,

ich glaube, dass wir nochmals einige Dinge klarstellen müssen:

Wir haben uns hier die Mühe gemacht und die von Deinem Händler eingesandte Kurbel in einen Rahmen eingebaut um feststellen zu können, ob es sich tatsächlich um einen Garantiefall handelt. Die Kurbel funktionierte einwandfrei. Wir haben kein Interesse daran Dir eine fehlerhafte Kurbel nicht auszutauschen. Da aber die Kurbel perfekt nach Einbau lief wirst Du mir zustimmen, dass es keinen Sinn machen würde, Dir eine andere funktionierende Kurbel zuzusenden, da Deine derzeitige Kurbel einwandfrei funktioniert, Sie aber nur korrekt eingebaut werden muss, und nicht mit der DMR Kettenführung kompatibel ist - it won't work! Falls Du Unterstützung beim Einbau benötigst, lasse uns dies bitte wissen.


----------



## J-CooP (9. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du Unterstützung beim Einbau benötigst, lasse uns dies bitte wissen.



Dann habe ich wohl Unterstützung nötig. Wo könnte ich die denn bekommen? Münster ist mir nämlich etwas weit weg. Wenn es irgendwo in Berlin oder Potsdam möglich wäre, wäre das toll.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## Phil Claus (9. September 2004)

Hi J-Coop,

unser Tech Support hat sich bereits mit Dir diesbezüglich via E-mail in Verbindung gesetzt.


----------



## Deleted3300 (26. Oktober 2004)

UND? Was los?

Hat´s geklappt? Geht die Kurbel? Neue Kurbel bekommen? Lebt ihr alle noch?

gruß,
reno


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahre die Deus nun auch seit knapp 400 km und bei mir hat sich nun das gleiche Problem eingestellt, wie bei J-Coop. Bevor hier nun wieder so Sachen kommen, wie nicht korrekt montiert, die Kurbel wurde vom Fachhändler montiert. Es wurde sogar das Tretlagergewinde nachgeschnitten.


----------



## T.R. (27. Oktober 2004)

Schön, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der dieses Wunderkind der Technik in die Teilekiste in der Garage verbannt hat. Traurig für Race Face allemal. Shimano konstruierte das Kurbelsystem mit dem integrierten Innenlager eindeutig besser und Race Face Isis funktioniert übrigens auch wunderbar, X-Drive ist einfach nicht ausgereift. Der beste Satz von Race Face ist der in der Einbauanleitung über die verschiedenen Toleranzen, die sich negativ ergänzen können. Das sagt eigentlich schon alles, hätte ich vorher die Anleitung gelesen, hätte ich mir den Kauf erspart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2004)

Puuuh, bin froh, nicht die Atlas zu verbauen, sondern ne billige V-Drive von FSA... Auch wenn die Atlas 100000mal schöner ist!!!!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Oktober 2004)

Da bin ich ja mal zu gespannt ob meine hält... klingt ja nicht wirklich gut!


----------



## mosi (27. Oktober 2004)

Licht und Schatten bei Race-Face ich selber fahre die Deus-Kurbel schon die ganze Saison ohne Problem.Zwei Kumpls haben sich auf grund dessen auch eine besorgt besser gesagt 1-Atlas 1-Deus mit dem ergebnis das beide locker wurden   wobei die Atlas so Ausgeschlagen war das sie eigentlich fürn Scrott ist.Die Deus Kurbel hält nachdem wir die rechte Kurbel ersetzt haben nun auch.Neugierig wie wir Maschinenbauer nun mal sind habe ich die gute alte Schiebelehre bemüht und erschreckende Toleranzen zwischen den einzelnen Kurbeln in der Achslänge (+0.8 -0.6mm)im Durchmesser(+0.02 -0.1mm)als auch in der Verzahnungstiefe(+0.7 -1.1mm!!!) festgestellt.Race-Face dürfte da ziemliche Fertigungsprobleme haben und dringent nachbessern und bis dahin vielleicht etwas tolerander mit Reklamationen sein.
mfg Mario


----------



## Deleted3300 (27. Oktober 2004)

@J-Coop

Was war denn jetzt? Neue bekommen?

Solche Tolleranzen sind ja auserhalb gut und böße. 


gruß,
reno


----------



## J-CooP (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe nach langem hin und her eine neue rechte bekommen - allerdings bin ich sie noch nicht gefahren, weil ich mir inzwischen eine FSA Stylo zugelegt habe - billig und gut.

Ich glaube aber, dass ich mir die Race Face am Wochenende nochmal anbauen werde und wenn das Problem wieder auftritt, dann werde ich versuchen mein Geld zurück zu bekommen. Und da das Problem an der Achse zu liegen scheint wird es wahrscheinlich wieder auftreten.
Ich will jedenfalls nicht umsonst soviel Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen haben!

Auf jeden Fall ist es schön zu hören, dass ich nicht der einzige bin und es nicht an meiner Dummheit lag. Ich hoffe das stärkt unsere Position.

Vor allem die Messergebnisse von Mosi sind ja sehr interessant! Und nach solchen Toleranzproblemen sieht die Verzahnung bei mir auch aus.

Ich werde jedenfalls weiter berichten.


----------



## mosi (27. Oktober 2004)

RenoRulez schrieb:
			
		

> @J-Coop
> 
> Was war denn jetzt? Neue bekommen?
> 
> ...



Teilweise neu  soll heissen mein Kumpel fährt mit einer KULANZKURBEL herum
die Originale ist immer noch beim Importeur oder RaceFace so genau weis das momentan niemand...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. Oktober 2004)

So habe mein Bike heute wieder bekommen. Der Händler hat eine spezielle Scheibe auf der Antreibsseite noch dazwischen gemacht, das war wohl das Problem. Tja leider war es das wohl nicht, denn zu Hause mal eine kleine Runde gedreht und auch mal an der Kurbel gewackelt und ich glaube nicht, das es richtig ist, wenn man die Kurbel schon mit der Hand hin und her bewegen kann. so das man das an den Kettenblättern sieht. Denke das ich das Problem spätestens nach der 2ten Ausfahrt wieder habe.
Tja dann mal direkt wieder zum Händler und dann bin ich mal gespannt was er sich dann einfallen läßt. Echt ärgerlich!


----------



## J-CooP (28. Oktober 2004)

Genau so war es bei mir auch. Und dann kamen die Beschuldigungen von wegen falsch montiert usw.
Man kann natürlich soviele Spacer unterlegen, dass sich die Kurbel an den Lagern abstützt, nur sind dann nach einer Tour die Lager kaputt.

Ich habe alle Kombinationen von Spacern und Elastomeren probiert - es bringt einfach nichts!

Und wenn man etwas so simples wie eine Tretkurbel so kompliziert baut, dass man seinen Kunden solche Montagefehler unterstellen kann, dann handelt es sich dabei auch um einen Konstruktionsfehler!

Am liebsten wäre mir eine Rückrufaktion, denn ich habe keine Lust ständig mit irgendwelchen Leuten zu diskutieren und Pakete zu verschicken um dann nach  ein paar Tagen wieder das gleiche Problem zu haben.

Kann man ein Produkt eigentlich wirklich erst nach dem dritten Nachbesserungsversuch zurückgeben?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. Oktober 2004)

So nach einer kleinen Runde heute, ist die Kurbel schon wieder genauso locker wie vorher. Habe direkt mit meinem Händler telefoniert und der will sich auch direkt darum kümmern. Werde also morgen das Rad dort wieder hinbringen und dann mal sehen. Auf Wunsch bringe ich ihm auch die Kopie dieser Diskussion mit, da er sich wohl direkt mit BikeAction in Verbindung setzten will um zu klären was da los ist.
Ich werde natürlich weiter berichten.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2004)

Hei alle,
ich lese dieses Thema auch schon seit es hier drinn steht.
Weil ich auch ärgerlicher Besitzer einer Diabolus Kurbel bin  
Habe auch ziemlich alles probiert bis sie nicht mehr gewackelt hat. 
Hatte eigentlich schon aufgegeben. Aber irgendwie funktioniert sie jetzt, zumindest seit 3 Wochen ohne locker zu werden und ohne zu knarzen  
Ist aber wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sie wieder anfängt  

Aber was ich hier alles lese und vor allem die Antworten von Bike Action finde ich schon bedenklich.
Auch das PDF File auf der Seite von Bike Action ist eine Katastrophe. 
In dem steht ja nichts anderes als "wenn du Glück hast funtioniert es"  

Ich möchte ja keinem Fachpersonal sein "Fachwissen" absprechen, aber bei diesen Kurbeltypen gibt es keine Variationsmöglichkeiten was die Anzahl der verschiedenen Scheiben angeht.
Diese sind genau nach Rahmenbreite und nach zusätzlichen Anbauten z.B.Kettenführung ausgelegt.
Man kann lediglich den Platz der Alu- und der weißen Plastikscheiben vertauschen.
Aber "normalerweise" nicht die Anzahl.
Für evtl. Toleranzunterschiede ist dann das Elastomer mit unterschiedlicher Dicke zu verwenden.

UND NUN DER PUNKT AN DER SACHE

RACE FACE ist nicht in der Lage das was jeder deutsche Industriemechanikerlehrling im ersten Lehrjahr bereits kann, nämlich Toleranzen einhalten   

Und einen ganzen Millimeter durch ein Elastomer ausgleichen zu wollen ist wahrhaft eine technische Meisterleistung die nur aus Amerika stammen kann  
Einfach aber mit Problemen behaftet und jeder muß selber schauen was er sich zurechtmurkst bis es genau paßt.
Und genau die Leute wollen von uns alles zertifiziert habe damit man es rüberliefern kann  

Und bitte ausländische Zitate immer daneben in das Deutsche übersetzten, wäre schön  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2004)

Hab noch was vergessen zu erwähnen.
Ein Freund von mir, der vom Hr. Liebig (glaube der hat irgendwie so geheisen) schon sehr Kundenunfreundlich behandelt wurde fährt auch die Diabolus.
Na ja, zumindest so lang noch bis sie vom Wackel abfällt  
Er hat das gleiche Problem wie viele hier, auch ohne Chance auf Besserung  

G.


----------



## mosi (29. Oktober 2004)

Was nützt es wenn man da unten Spacer bis zu vergasung reinpackt  um die Kurbel zubefestigen so wie es Race-Face sagt und man dann von seinem Rad(Gaul) absteigt und man daher kommt wie John Wayne in seinen besten Tagen


----------



## Deleted3300 (4. November 2004)

@J-Coop

Interessant, interessant. Anscheinend war´s wohl doch kein Montagefehler, un die Hilfe, die dir angeboten wurde, hat wohl nichts genützt . Wäre von BikeAction eigendlich fair gewesen, dass sie sich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden,um klar zu stellen, dass nicht du schuld warst. Aber erstmal dick und frech auf dem Kunden rumhacken.

Ich denke solche Firmen kennen den Spruch nicht : " beiss nie die Hand, die dich füttert".

Gibt es denn überhaupt jemanden, bei dem das Zeugs geht? Bzw. wieviel % sind das?

Grüßle, bitte auf dem Laufenden halten,

reno


----------



## blaubaer (4. November 2004)

RenoRulez schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn überhaupt jemanden, bei dem das Zeugs geht? Bzw. wieviel % sind das?



bei mir funktioniert sie jetzt einwandfrei, 

alsoso leicht drehen lässt sich die kurbel im freilauf noch immer nicht wie eine alte 4-kant oder ISIS, aber sie läuft immerhin etwas nach im freilauf meiner Rohloff


----------



## BergabHeizer (5. November 2004)

Servus  
Mal jetzt eine allgemeine Frage da ich mir überlegt hab ne Kurbel (diabolus) mit x-drive zu holen, steh ich etz wie der ochs vorm berg, kann man sich das teil etz holen oder sollte man lieber warten bis ich sach mal das teil ausgereift ist?
Gruß
BgH


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (6. November 2004)

Nun ehrlich gesagt würde ich noch einwenig warten. Meine Kurbel ist noch unterwegs und laut Aussage meines Händlers, der sich mit BikeAction in Verbindung gesetzt hat, sind erst 2 Kurbel überhaupt reklamiert worden. Ich kann das nicht glauben, da wir ja schon hier im Forum mehr Fälle haben. Mal sehen, was dabei noch raus kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (8. November 2004)

So habe heute mein Bike abgeholt. Die antriebsseitige Kurbel wurde getauscht. Jetzt sitzt sie wieder fest, mal sehen ob sie nun auch so bleibt. Meine Kurbel wird bei BikeAction noch untersucht.


----------



## Racing Erich (18. November 2004)

Hi all,

hab nicht alles gelesen!
Sind die neuen Atlas Kurbeln auch betroffen?
Werden ja zukünftig in den '05er Canyon Big Mountains verbaut!
Na dann .
Dann ist es wohl besser die Kurbel gegen eine Hone / Saint zu ersetzen und die X-Type Kurbel zu verkaufen?
Hab fast 2 Jahre ne '03 XT Kurbel mit Truvativ Kettenführung montiert. Hat immer perfekt funktioniert...jetzt macht langsam das Innenlager schlapp...was aber für mich ok ist.
Danke.


----------



## |tV|Azrael (14. Dezember 2004)

Hm, ich bau' mir gerade ein Rad zusammen und habe schon mit einem Satz Kurbeln von RaceFace geliebäugelt. Aber diese X-Type-Geschichte ist schon hart. Also sollte es vielleicht doch was ISIS-mässiges werden.

RaceFace hat ja aber offenbar beschlossen, das ISIS-Format aufzugeben. Werden das auch andere Hersteller tun? Wird ISIS aussterben oder wird es sich so hartnäckig halten, wie der gute alte vierkant (was ich doch hoffen will  )?

Wenn die Zukunft von ISIS noch rosig aussehen sollte, mit RaceFace-Kurbeln für ISIS-Innenlager gab es solche Probleme doch nicht in dem Masse, oder?

Eigentlich ist es schon fast mehr eine Formatfrage 

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## Sawa (14. Dezember 2004)

Habs zwar schon im Tech Talk drin, kann aber nicht schaden, dass ja doch einige gibt die mit der Deus-Kurbel-Kombi so ihre Eindrücke haben und vielleichts hilfts .

So, war heute beim Händler.

Die Monteure wußten erst mal auch nicht so recht, haben sich dann kurz mit dem Chef (telefonisch) unterhalten und dann ein neues Lager eingebaut.
Die Unsicherheit kam daher, dass der Race Face Spezialist leider erst am Nachmittag da ist, ich aber keine 3 Stunden warten wollte.

Der Vorteil:
Ich konnte mir mal wieder einiges abgucken und bin dadurch in den Besitz der Einbauanleitung und der noch dazugehörigen Spacer/Elastomer gekommen.

Der Monteur war sich während des anziehens der Kurbelschraube unsicher wie fest er anziehen durfte, aber da konnte ich ihn dann, als Forumsleser; beruhigen :"bis an den Anschlag, sprich bis die Kurbel aufsitzt und er mit dem Imbusschlüssel den Widerstand/Stop spürt.

Nach der Montage drehte die Kurbel schon leichter wie zuvor.

Bei der anschließenden Probefahrt zeigte sich dies auch in einem weniger zähen Lauf.

Daheim dann angekommen, hatte ich natürlich keine richtige Ruhe und las mir die Einbauanleitung (sehr gute deutsche Übersetzung) nochmals genau durch und beim drehen an der Kurbel kam da doch schon wieder Fett an der Lagerschale rechts raus (sackra...)... Also immer noch zuviel Druck aufs Lager!

Also mein Werkzeug geholt, die Kurbel abgebaut und den 3,5mm Elastomer mit dem mitgegebenen 2,5mm Elastomer getauscht.
Das ausgetretene Fett abgewischt und die Kurbeln wieder montiert (50nm).
Lies sich alles einwandfrei verbauen.

Und siehe da...bei abgenommener Kette, wie die Deus Kurbel leicht laufen kann.
Kette aufgelegt (Mitte Mitte) und rückwärts angeschubst, schaffte sie mit dem ersten Lager 1 Umdrehung, mit dem Neuen 2, so lief sie jetzt fast so leicht wie meine alte DX (Shimano) mehr als 5 Umdrehungen!!!

Also ganz klar: Druck auf die Lager war zu satt und durch den Elastomertausch von 3,5 auf 2,5mm konnte ich dies regulieren.

Die 1mm Spacerscheiben (je 1x linke Kurbel als Anlage ans Trettlager, sowie 1x rechte Kurbel als Anlage ans Trettlager - Jeweils um den linken schwarzen und rechten roten Elastomer abzudecken müssen bleiben!!!!)

Ich denke das große Problem ist die Tretlagergehäusebreite (nach dem Fräsen), hier gibts ein bestimmtes Maß (bei mir 73mm), dass noch Toleranz nach oben und unten erhält. Innerhalb dieser Toleranz (72,25 - 73,25mm) wird mit einem Spacer (1mm) und dem Elastomer (ausgeliefert Standart 3,5mm) und dem "Tauschelastomer 2,5mm ausgeglichen; und zwar so das kein übermäßiger Druck auf die Lagerschalen erfolgt, bzw. die Kurbeln kein seitliches Spiel aufweisen, was bestimmt nicht einfach ist!!!!

Bei mir tritt jetzt nach einer kleinen 5Km Runde kein Fett mehr aus und seitliches Spiel konnte ich auch keines feststellen, obwohl ich den Eindruck habe, wenn ich links zwischen Pedal und Lager runterschaue, einen klitzekleinen Lichtspalt zu sehen, aber das werden die nächsten Fahrten zeigen.


Werde bei neuen Erkenntnissen diese dann hier posten!

So und nun hoffe ich ganz stark, dass jetzt alles schön leicht und rund läuft


----------



## blaubaer (18. Dezember 2004)

hab da was endeckt, zur montage und problembehandlung der krubeln, auf der neuen Race Face  seite, sogar mit videoanleitung


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (2. Juni 2005)

So nun hat es mich zum 2ten mal erwischt. Nachdem die Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite nach 400 km ersetzt wurde hatte ich auch lange Hoffnung, dass sie nun hält. Dies tat sie auch gute 2200 km, doch nun ist sie wieder locker. Zwar nur leicht, doch man sieht von oben schon ein Eiern.
Werde in Willingen mal bei Race Face aufschlagen und mal schauen was die dazu meinen. Ist doch echt zum  :kotz: !


----------



## derschotte (2. Juni 2005)

mich wundert, das die meisten das problem haben, das die kurbel nicht festgenug sitzt. bei mir ist das weniger das problem. sitzt fest, nur knarzt sie ohne ende  desweiteren kann ich beobachten wie sich die kurbel beim reintreten im stand enorm verdreht. so schwer bin ich ja nun auch net  bei meiner isis kurbel hatte ich nie auch nur kleinste probleme. werd dahingehend wohl wieder umsteigen


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (23. Juni 2005)

So die Geschichte mit der Deus hat sich heute bei mir erledigt. Nachdem ich wie angekündigt in Willingen bei Race Face war und dort die Kurbel neu verbaut wurde, es wurde der dünne Spacer gegen den Dicken getauscht, hielt sie auch ganze 350 km. Tja dann wurde mir gestern von meinem Händler ein neues Innenlager verbaut, doch das war nicht die Ursache, denn nach etwa 20 km war wieder richtig Spiel in der Antriebsseite. Habe mich dann jetzt dazu entschlossen die Kurbel gegen eine XTR einzutauschen, auch wenn vielleicht der mir angebotene Tausch der kompletten Kurbelgarnitur mein Problem entgültig gelöst hätte. Doch dann setze ich jetzt lieber auf die bewährte XTR, auch wenn mir das Finish nicht so gut gefällt!
Schade Race Face!


----------



## Danimal (5. August 2005)

Tach!

Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon von Anfang an und muss jetzt mal meinen Senf dazugeben, auch wenn ich keine X-Type Kurbel am Rad habe.

Das was hier passiert, haben wir schon etliche Male im MTB-Business gehabt. Ich sage in Bezug auf Kurbeln nur mal Grafton oder Cook. Wer (wie ich auch) schon über 15 Jahre im MTB-Geschäft ist, weiss bestimmt, was ich meine.

Dank eines solchen Forums hier haben wir im Vergleich zu früher jetzt jedoch die Möglichkeit, solchen Schrott zu boykottieren. Und das sollte man auch wirklich tun.
Die Lamentiererei seitens Bikeaction grenzt an eine Frechheit. Das Ding ist ne Tretlager/Kurbel-Kombination, und kein Atomreaktor. Oder muss man Raketentechniker sein, um sowas montieren zu können?

Fahrradtechnik ist nicht einfach, aber mit Erfahrung, Vorsicht und technischem Verständnis sollte es so ziemliche jedem möglich gemacht werden, eine Kurbel zu montieren!

Ich fasse mal meine Eindrücke zum Thema Deus/X-Type zusammen:

1. Im Unterschied zu Shimano befindet sich die Festachse an der linken Kurbel, was nach erster Überlegung unlogisch klingt. Schliesslich treten auf der Rechten Seite eh schon grosse Kräfte auf, und ein Grossteil des Gewichts befindet sich ohnehin rechts. Warum ist das also so? Um kein Patent zu verletzen?

2. Die Kurbeln sind nicht geschmiedet. Alle Kurbelexperimente aus ungeschmiedetem Material haben über kurz oder lang Probleme in der Klemmung bekommen. Warum macht man das jetzt wieder? Ist auf einmal das titannitrierte Stahlcarbon-Alu vom Himmel gefallen? Oder will man da vielleicht einfach Kosten sparen?

3. Die Montage klingt nach allem, was man hier liest, total friemelig. Muss das bei einem _neuen_ und _durchdachten_ Produkt noch sein? Die Konkurrenz kann es doch besser...


Nach dem ISIS-Debakel der letzten Jahre finde ich es jedenfalls echt beschämend, was da jetzt auf den Markt kommt. So sehr ich auch prinzipiell auf RaceFace etc. stehe...  diese Entwicklung(s-Serie) werde ich durch nichtkaufen abstrafen und mich für funktionierende Technik mit geringerem Coolnessfaktor entscheiden.

Peace,

Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (5. August 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> mich wundert, das die meisten das problem haben, das die kurbel nicht festgenug sitzt. bei mir ist das weniger das problem. sitzt fest, nur knarzt sie ohne ende  desweiteren kann ich beobachten wie sich die kurbel beim reintreten im stand enorm verdreht. so schwer bin ich ja nun auch net  bei meiner isis kurbel hatte ich nie auch nur kleinste probleme. werd dahingehend wohl wieder umsteigen



hab mit meinen isis auch keine probs und werde deshalb auch dabei bleiben


----------



## Radical_53 (5. August 2005)

Bin froh daß meine Kurbeln noch normal laufen.

Einbau ist aber wirklich Krampf deluxe. Allein schon bis man den Spaß soweit hat, daß die Kurbel leicht und trotzdem spielfrei läuft.
Und dann der Spaß mit dem Drehmoment... ~40-60Nm, sehr genau


----------



## jneumann (8. August 2005)

Hi,

habe meine jetzt auch abgegeben und durch die XTR ersetzt - und siehe da - keine Probleme, sitzt bombenfest, ist absolut einfach zu montieren und funktioniert ganz einfach. Die Race Face schaut zwar etwas besser aus aber ich will ja biken und nicht permanent schrauben. Habe übrigens das Lager auch schon von bikeaction getauscht bekommen aber es hat genauso wenig genutzt !

CIAO

Jürgen


----------



## Deer (8. August 2005)

Also ich fahre 2 Satz RF Deus Kurbeln,1x 3-fach am DeKerf und 1x am Rohloffrad und bisher gabs keine Probleme.Auch die Montage hat keine Schwierigkeiten bereitet.Bei der Erstmontage geht die Kurbel ein wenig schwer drauf aber danach  klappts recht gut.Mag sein, daß die XTR leichter & steifer ist, die Deus sieht aber meiner Meinung nach um Längen besser aus


----------



## J-CooP (8. August 2005)

Deer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Erstmontage geht die Kurbel ein wenig schwer drauf aber danach  klappts recht gut.


 Wenn sich eine Kurbel schon bei der Erstmontage weitet, dann ist das ja wohl ein Zeichen für viel zu weiches Material. Und wenn man dann eine schlechte Toleranzpaarung abbekommt, dann geht es beim nächsten mal nicht nur leichter, sondern wackelt.

Nachdem Isis ja auch ständig den Geist aufgibt habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen wieder auf den guten alten Vierkant umzusteigen. Und es ist sogar wieder Race-Face (Next LP) geworden - nur eben aus Zeiten, als sie noch anständige Teile bauten.


----------



## Radical_53 (8. August 2005)

Es ist eher das Lager bzw. die Plastikschale, die anfangs recht stramm ist. Man bekommt die Kurbel mit Achse schwer rein und raus, das geht hernach eben leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (9. August 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Isis ja auch ständig den Geist aufgibt habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen wieder auf den guten alten Vierkant umzusteigen. Und es ist sogar wieder Race-Face (Next LP) geworden - nur eben aus Zeiten, als sie noch anständige Teile bauten.



Jau! Kann ich zu 100% nachvollziehen! Vierkant ist bis dato einfach noch die solideste Lösung. Die neuen Shimano-Kurbelkits mit aussenliegenden Lagern _könnten_ eventuell auch was taugen... aber darüber unterhalten wir uns nochmal in einem Jahr ;-)

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## ctwitt (11. August 2005)

hatte nach 1500 km auch das Problem, dass die Kurbel sehr schwergängig wurde. Nach der Demontage zeigte sich ein Lager schadhaft. Vielleicht weil der seitliche Druck auf das Lager zu gross war. Da ich mit dem Händler bei dem ich das Rad mit der Kurbel übers Internet und Nachnahmeversand gar nicht erst das Streiten beginnen wollte. Zeigte ich das Rad bzw. die Kurbel einem Händler in meiner Nähe. Der hatte noch eine wenig benutzte XTR Kurbel. Aus dieser Kurbel hat er mir das Innenlager eingebaut. Seither za. 700 km habe ich keine Probleme mit der Kurbel mehr. Das XTR Lager ist nahezu baugleich mit dem Deus Lager. Wichtig ist, dass die Kurbel bombenfest verschraubt ist ohne das die Lager seitlichen Druck bekommen. Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen wie lange mein Händler gebraucht hat um das hinzukriegen. Er hat gesagt, "ich berechne Dir mal zwei Stunden. So lange wie ich gebraucht habe, dass kannst Du sowieso nicht bezahlen".

Aber die Kurbel funzt jetzt super


----------



## mosi (15. August 2005)

Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit die Kurbel bzw.die Achse nahgemessen habe,ist etwas weiter vorne im Thread veröffentlicht,war ich schon dabei alle X-Type
Kurbeln zu demontieren und unserem Importeur(Österreich)zurück zuschicken.
Es wurden alle X-Type Kurbeln die defekt waren(4-Stück) in Garantie getauscht.
Nunja langer Rede kurzer Sinn wir haben uns geeinigt das ich die Kurbeln da belasse wo sie hingehören und wenn doch was sein sollte,er ohne grosses Meckern die Teile tauscht.Mein bisheriges Fazit:Transalp-Challenge
2 Stück.im Einsatz No Problem haben gehalten.Nur einmal im Training ist bei einem unserer Jungs (197cm groß und gut 100kg schwer) ein Lager in die Knie gegangen,alle andern haben bis jetzt gehalten 
Es scheint also so als hätten die RF-Jungs gut nachgearbeitet.
Bin aber auch der Meinung das Shimano da seine Hausaufgaben besser gemacht hat,obwohl wir auch schon einige defekte Lager bei XTR und XT herausgezogen
haben und da war bei Shimano mit Garantie oder Kulanz nix los,im gegensatz zu RF


----------



## Radical_53 (15. August 2005)

Welches Lager ist bei dem Koloss in die Knie gegangen? Deus/Atlas oder Diabolus?


----------



## Sawa (15. August 2005)

Habe jetzt nach ca. 1000Km probleme mit meinem Deus XC Lager bekommen,  rauher Lauf rechte Lagerseite (so schleifend, als wäre das Lager trocken).
Nach Telefonat mit meinem Händler, der mir mein Rocky Element aufgebaut hat, hat mir dieser ein neues Lager zugeschickt!
Selbst montiert, läuft wieder schön seidig, schon getestet bei trocken und nass Fahrt  
Auf der linken Seite kommt wieder etwas Fett raus, aber das ist wohl normal und kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.

Irgendwie fahre ich wohl etwas hellhöriger, seit ich diesen thread beobachte und selber meine Erfahrungen einbringe (siehe weiter vorne Montage/Spacer/Elastomer).

Aber alles in allem ist die Deus-XC Kurbel schon eine Augenweide  

und mein Händler ist einfach nur SPITZE


----------



## mosi (21. August 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Lager ist bei dem Koloss in die Knie gegangen? Deus/Atlas oder Diabolus?



Das Atlas    aber in Garantie getauscht


----------



## Radical_53 (21. August 2005)

Ajo gut, der Inschrift nach ist es ja mit dem Deus gleich... da kann ich mir das vergleichsweise gut vorstellen. Trotzdem blöd...


----------



## beat (21. August 2005)

Nachdem ich den Thread jetzt auch schon lange sehr aufmerksam verfolgt und ebenfalls die Bewertungen für die DEUS-Kurbel auf mtbr.com zur Kenntnis genommen habe, konnte ich nun doch der Versuchung nicht widerstehen. Die Kurbel ist zumindest optisch wirklich das Nonplusultra. Sieht echt unverschämt geil aus!
Außerdem habe ich vor dem Kauf ein sehr informatives Telefongespräch mit einer äußerst freundlichen und auskunftfreudigen Person bei Bikeaction geführt. Da könnte sich manch anderer Vertrieb/Firma eine Scheibe davon abschneiden. Und dieses Gespräch hat mir tatsächlich auch Hoffnung gemacht, dass es mit der DEUS X-Type nicht ganz so schlimm sein muss, wie teilweise hier im Thread beschrieben. Bei aller Kritik hier und auf mtbr.com darf man sicherlich auch nie vergessen, dass sich in den entsprechenden Threads der Foren häufig auch die Sorgenkinder tummeln. Damit möchte ich jetzt niemanden hier angreifen. Aber die zufriedenen Benutzer melden sich womöglich tendenziell weniger zu Wort. Habe das mit MAGURA schon zu oft erlebt. Nun gut, jetzt werde ich ja dann selber die Freude oder den Ärger mit dem todschicken Teil haben.


----------



## santla (31. August 2005)

Hi an alle!

Hab mir das Thema von anfang an durchgelesen.
Ich bin einer von denen, die überlegen welche Kurbel sie kaufen xtr oder deus. und gott sei dank bin ich auf dieses thread gestoßen...! 

Ich sage nur: 
1. Es kann nicht sein, daß es shimano im gegensatz zu race face schafft einen mega-simplen anbau zu gewährleisten. Da fragt man sich doch sowieso, wenn man sich als guter und erfahrener Techniker in Bikesachen anhören muß, daß man die kurbel nicht montieren kann....! da muß man sich eher als techniker fragen, welche pseudo-ingineure bei race face arbeiten und diese kurbel konstruierten...!die sollen sich z.b. von shimano mal ne scheibe runterschneiden und bei einstellungsgesprächen, darauf achten welche Konstruktionsingineure sie einstellen! das darf doch nicht wahr sein, daß in einer 370  kurbel riesige toleranzen vorhanden sind...! unglaublich...!

2. Schönheit: die sollten sich bei race face lieber gedanken machen, wie sie dieses problem, das hier geschildert wird, unter kontrolle bringen, anstatt aufwendig an den kurbelarmen rumzufräßen um eine optisch "wundervolle" kurbel zu kreieren, damit ich sie mir daheim in meinen schaukasten legen kann...

tja. meine entscheidung ist gefallen. XTR statt DEUS  

danke an alle, die hier drinnen diese mängel aufgedeckt haben, vorallem an j-coop!
so was sollte boykottiert werden und das geld sollte lieber in techniken investiert werden, die es wirklich verdient haben unterstützt zu werden...!


----------



## Radical_53 (31. August 2005)

Ist eh so eine Frage, ob in der Bike-Industrie "richtige" Ingenieure oder nur Leute mit Maschinen arbeiten... das fragt man sich nicht nur einmal!
Allein das Drehmoment bei den Kurbeln ist schon ein Witz, glaub 40-60Nm? Hallo? Kleiner Unterschied, *eigentlich*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santla (31. August 2005)

ja allerdings...

vorallem bei alu...60Nm, ja gar 80Nm..., und wenn das alugewinde flöten geht und man reklamiert, heißts: "sie haben die schraube zu fest gedreht, wir übernehmen keine garantie"!

naja. man könnte sich ununterbrochen ärgern, wenn man betroffen ist....

gut dass es solche foren gibt, die einen davor bewahren, solche dinge zu kaufen, denn von der industrie und der wirtschaft wird man sowieso nur in die "irre getrieben" sag ich jetzt mal verharmlosend...!  

naja. am besten beim bewährten bleiben...auch wenn's mal optisch und/oder preislich abweicht...!


----------



## Radical_53 (31. August 2005)

Jo, das kommt noch dabei. Zum Glück hatte ich mit Gewährleistungsfällen bisher keine wirklichen Probleme. Mal ein paar Geschichten mit der Bremse, aber dank kleiner Firma wurde das immer ruck-zuck in Ordnung gebracht. 
Nur wenn ich jetzt mit meinen Kurbeln Probleme bekäme, ich wüßt echt nicht was ich dann machen würde. Reklamation scheint ja wenig zu bringen. Ich denk echt ich würd direkt an RaceFace selbst schreiben, hat mir bisher bei anderen US-Firmen eher geholfen als bei den Importeuren...


----------



## Sawa (1. September 2005)

santla schrieb:
			
		

> ja allerdings...
> 
> vorallem bei alu...60Nm, ja gar 80Nm..., und wenn das alugewinde flöten geht und man reklamiert, heißts: "sie haben die schraube zu fest gedreht, wir übernehmen keine garantie"!
> 
> ...




nicht ganz...

die äussere Aluschraube (10mm) nur Handfest, ist ja nur die Abstützung als Kurbelabziehhilfe..

Die um die es geht (8mm) ist ne Stahlschraube und hält 50nm locker aus  
Selbst schon dreimal abgezogen und wieder mittels HAZET Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen!


----------



## Radical_53 (1. September 2005)

Ja, und genau bei der sagt RaceFace doch, daß man sie von bis (40-60?) anziehen soll/darf. Meine hab ich z.B. nicht so fest angezogen weil man ja Angst bekommt, daß einem alles um die Ohren fliegt...
Der schwarze Abzieher muß ja nur so fest sein, daß man ihn nicht verliert (wenn man ihn denn aus Optikgründen mitnimmt).


----------



## Sawa (2. September 2005)

stimmt schon so. Bei DIN würden da halt genauere Werte angegeben  

Also ich mache es so, dass ich die Kurbel aufschraube bis sie wirklich fest ist und dann den Drehmomentschlüssel zum Einsatz bringe.

Kann mir diese 20nm Schwankung nur durch "Fertigungstoleranzen beim Ausfräsen der Kurbelaufnahme erklären und dass dann das Drehmoment erhöht werden soll, falls die Kurbel bei 40nm noch nicht vollständig auf dem Stern sitzt...

Da ist die Shimanolösung etwas leichter gemacht, wobei es dort wohl auch (sogar XTR9 zu Kurbelabfallern gekommen ist

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Crankset/product_122045.shtml


----------



## derschotte (16. November 2005)

sodele,
hab da mal nen thread ausgegraben, nachdem mir heute die kurbel "abgefallen" ist. hab die kurbel selbst montiert, da ich mich technisch für doch so versiert halte 

warum auch immer hat sich der farblich markierte spacer aufgelöst. könnte es ja nachvollziehen, wenn die kurbel entsprechend schwer gelaufen wäre, das es zu einer hohen reibung/verschleiss hätte kommen können. dem war allerdings nicht so.  auf jedenfall hatte die kurbel jetzt spiel.

nun habe ich bei damaligen einbau, trotz drehmomentschlüssel!!!, die aluschraube beschädigt, so das ich diese nur durch anwenden von mechanik  rausbekam. somit ist diese nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

- hat jemand ne idee, warum es den spacer zerlegt haben könnte?
- gibt es die aluschraube extra zu kaufen?

hab vorhin mit nem händler gesprochen, der probleme mit der aluschraube bzw. das lösen dieser so löst, das er stattdessen eine stahlschraube nimmt, mit dieser die kurbel entsprechend festzieht, diese wieder rausschraubt und durch die aluschraube ersetzt. was haltet ihr von der methode?

und wenn ich gerade dabei bin, warum hört/liest man eigentlich nix mehr über probleme mit den kurbeln?


----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> - hat jemand ne idee, warum es den spacer zerlegt haben könnte?



nö ??!! hatte dies auch schon mal,
da ging aber auch das einte lager selbst kaputt und nach dem ersetzten vom impoteur waren wieder neue ringe dabei   

aber inzwischen laufen 2 X-Type Lagersätze in den bikes sicher seit einem jahr problemlos und spielfrei


----------



## Sawa (16. November 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> sodele,
> hab da mal nen thread ausgegraben, nachdem mir heute die kurbel "abgefallen" ist. hab die kurbel selbst montiert, da ich mich technisch für doch so versiert halte
> 
> warum auch immer hat sich der farblich markierte spacer aufgelöst. könnte es ja nachvollziehen, wenn die kurbel entsprechend schwer gelaufen wäre, das es zu einer hohen reibung/verschleiss hätte kommen können. dem war allerdings nicht so.  auf jedenfall hatte die kurbel jetzt spiel.
> ...




Kann eigentlich keine Aluschraube sein, habe bei meiner eher das Stahlfeeling, jedenfalls vom Gewicht und der Festigkeit, denke auch das es jeder anderen (Alu) den "Kragen" abreissen würde bei dem Drehmoment....

Maile doch mal Herrn Liebe von Bikeaction an (RM-Importeur), denke das die auch wegen des Spacers unbürokratisch helfen können.

Hatte bis jetzt jedenfalls gute Erfahrungen (abgedrehte Kettenblattschrauben trotz Drehmomentschlüssel) und ruckzuck Neue als Ersatz bekommen


----------



## Pyewacket (20. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab eben gerade zufällig den Thread gefunden...
Die Probleme beim Einbau der Deus kenne ich, es ist eine ziemlich diviziele Sache die zu montieren damit sie einwandfrei läuft. Probleme mit dem Wackeln hatte ich allerdings noch nicht.
Dafür ist mit letztens was anderes aufgefallen:

- Beim Montieren eines neuen Rades mit Deus Kurbel (73er Tretlagergehäuse, ein 2,5mm Spacer unter der rechten Lagerschale) springt die Kette vom mittleren Kettenblatt auf der kleine, sobald man hinten auf das grosse Ritzel schaltet. Man kann dies nur verhindern, indem man mit dem Umwerfer gegen die Kette drückt :-(
Das kann ja aber nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
- Fehlersuche: 
 - anderer Laufradsatz (XT-Kassette): gleiches Problem
 - Kettenlinie überprüft: stimmt auch
 - Kettenlinie vergewaltigt und Kurbel so weit es geht nach links gesetzt: immer noch keine Verbesserung.
 - andere Kette (Shimano HG83 anstatt SRAM): auch keine Änderung
 - Kurbel runter, Shimano XT drauf: Läuft ohne Probleme.
Das Problem liegt also an der Kurbel!
 - ältere Deus drauf: läuft auch ohne Probleme
 - wieder die neue Deus drauf: Kette springt wieder runter!
 - mittleres Kettenblatt der alten Deus auf die neue montiert: Läuft auch!
 - das neue Kettenblatt auf die alte Deus montiert - Kette springt wieder runter.

Es liegt also EINDEUTIG an dem Kettenblatt!

Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht??????

Happy Trailz,

  Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma (23. November 2005)

yes

xtr-kette hat problem gelöst

ABER
die kettenlinie bei 44er und 32er KB ist jenseits von gut und böse


----------



## derschotte (25. November 2005)

sodele, für alle die auch den sechskant der schraube kaputt machen wollen: die schraube kostet 20!!! 
na wenigstens kann ich jetzt wieder fahren


----------



## Radical_53 (25. November 2005)

Aus welchem Material war die Schraube? Gibt's die nur in Stahl oder auch in Alu/Ti?


----------



## derschotte (25. November 2005)

die schraube is aus alu mit vermutlicher einer legierung


----------



## Radical_53 (25. November 2005)

Hm, das wäre ne coole Sache! Meine ist definitiv aus Stahl. Eine zum Anziehen, eine zum "Kurbel halten". Hast du die Schraube bei BikeAction bestellt, oder wo?


----------



## derschotte (25. November 2005)

eine zum anziehen und eine zum kurbel halten?
is die 18x1 schraube: dient zum festziehen der der kurbel aufm lager bzw. zum lösen in verbindung mit der 27x1 schraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (25. November 2005)

Mein Fehler, hab's blöd ausgedrückt. Ich hab ja derzeit die Stahl-Schraube, aber sonst jeglichen Stahl gegen Alu oder Titan getauscht 
Da aber die Alu-Schraube ja Fratzen schneidet wenn man sie mit dem normalen Drehmoment anzieht, dacht ich mir (da ich vorher nicht wußte daß es eine Schraube aus Alu gibt) ich mach es wie bei meinem HT mit 4-Kant Innenlager.
Also bei Neumontage der Kurbel, wo die Kurbel auf die Welle gezogen wird, die stabile Stahlschraube nehmen und mit Drehmoment anziehen. Dann die Stahlschraube entfernen (die Kurbel ist dann ja auf die Welle aufgepresst) und die leichte Alu-Schraube reindrehen. Braucht dann ja auch nicht mehr zwingend das volle Drehmoment, da die Kurbel ja schon sitzt wo sie sitzen soll.


----------



## derschotte (25. November 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Neumontage der Kurbel, wo die Kurbel auf die Welle gezogen wird, die stabile Stahlschraube nehmen und mit Drehmoment anziehen. Dann die Stahlschraube entfernen (die Kurbel ist dann ja auf die Welle aufgepresst) und die leichte Alu-Schraube reindrehen. Braucht dann ja auch nicht mehr zwingend das volle Drehmoment, da die Kurbel ja schon sitzt wo sie sitzen soll.


jepp, so hat es mir mein händler auch empfohlen. aber wo bekomm ich die schraube aus stahl her? btw, is eh schon montiert und hält hoffentlich länger


----------



## Radical_53 (25. November 2005)

Du hast doch ne Deus, oder? Bei meiner Atlas ist die Schraube halt aus Stahl. Ich schätze mal, daß dein Händler die dann genauso bekommen kann.
Btw., gabs da irgendwelche Probleme so ein Einzelteil zu kriegen? Wüßt nämlich auf Anhieb nicht wo ich die herkriegen sollte...


----------



## derschotte (25. November 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw., gabs da irgendwelche Probleme so ein Einzelteil zu kriegen? Wüßt nämlich auf Anhieb nicht wo ich die herkriegen sollte...


is mir zu teuer noch mal ne schraube um das geld zu kaufen  kann jeder händler bei bikeaction bestellen. am besten gehst gleich mit nem ausdruck hin und sagst was du willst  hat bei mir jetzt 4tage gedauert. 
hab allerdings auch keinen händler der rumjammert wegen ner sammelbestellung das das porto bzw. die verpackung net so teuer wird. 

http://www.hardy-bike-shop.dewww.hardys-bike-shop.de


----------



## Radical_53 (25. November 2005)

Dann frag ich den doch auch glatt mal  Nur denk ich bei den 20 waren noch ein paar Euro für Porto usw. drin, wäre sonst ja echt mehr als extrem. Aber ok, wir werden's sehen!


----------



## derschotte (25. November 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frag ich den doch auch glatt mal  Nur denk ich bei den 20 waren noch ein paar Euro für Porto usw. drin, wäre sonst ja echt mehr als extrem. Aber ok, wir werden's sehen!


der bestellt das sicher, aber dann müsste er es dir ja noch zuschicken. ob er das macht? wie gesagt, kann jeder gescheite händler um die ecke bestellen


----------



## Radical_53 (25. November 2005)

Nu ja  Dafür bräucht ich ja 

1. einen gescheiten Händler "um die Ecke" der auch noch
2. RaceFace Klamotten bekommt.

Gescheiter Händler wäre eine Sache, aber dann noch in so einer verlassenen Gegend RaceFace UND Kleinteile bestellen? Schwierig, sehr schwierig  Mal schaun, wenn sie das machen wär's klasse, wenn nicht muß ich hier im Umkreis mal weiter suchen.
War eh noch nach der Next SL am Ausschau halten, beides zusammen würde sich ja schon eher lohnen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo, wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand zur Deus Problematik. Kann man die Kurbel mittlerweile empfehlen, oder gibt es da immernoch Probleme?!


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Mai 2006)

Meine hält seit der Zeit ohne Probleme.


----------



## 303king (12. Mai 2006)

Hab mir mal die ganze Geschichte durchgelesen...
Wahnsinn, das alles.
Aber warum einfach, wenn´s auch kompliziert geht?
Es ist ja auch manchen Firmen möglich, etwas herzustellen, das sich problemlos verbauen lässt, das keine Toleranzen hat, und ganz schlicht und einfach funktioniert.
Klar gibts immer mal Ausnahmen. 

Leider hab ich auch eine Ausnahme - eine North Shore ISIS Kurbel, welche das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller hat: sie lässt sich bis zum Anschlag aufpressen und ist dann immer noch nicht richtig fest. 
Nur gerade so.
Ihre Befestigungsschrauben hingegen gingen in das Innenlager nur mit so einer unglaublichen Gewalt hinein, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Echt katastrophal. Habe neue Schrauben gekauft, und die gingen dann so, wie man halt eine Schraube in ein Gewinde dreht, wie es halt jeder kennt. 
Seitdem fahre ich so damit herum. Allerdings derzeit überwiegend nur in die Stadt und zur Arbeit, mit meinem Stadtrad...;-), denn die Problematik der beinahe lockeren Kurbel ist ja immer noch gegeben. 

An meinem anderen Bike, einem Richi Ripper, also ein Bock, der schon heftigere Dinge mitmachen muß, habe ich die identische Kombination, ein RaceFace Signature FR Lager, mit North Shore DH Kurbeln dran.
Hier hingegen keine Probleme. Saubere Passung, alles schön stramm, hält brutal, Kurbel liegt einwandfrei und mit vorschriftsmässigem Drehmoment am Anschlag an und läuft wie eine eins. Wie gesagt, es sind eigentlich genau die gleichen Teile, als ich aber mal die betreffenden Kurbeln untereinander getauscht habe, aus Neugierde, passte es wieder nicht und ich hatte das Problem des Stadtrades auf einmal am Richi...

Wo ich es aber ums verecken nicht brauchen kann.
Nun, ich lasse das Richi so, wie es war, denn derzeit läuft es prima, aber ich sehe schon tierische Probleme auf mich zukommen, wenn DAS Lager mal seinen Geist aufgibt, was ja bei den ISIS-Lagern schneller der Fall ist, bei den kleinen Kügelchen in den Lagern... und ich ein neues brauche: geht dann das Lotteriespiel wieder los, passt das Lager auch zu meinen Kurbeln, oder ist es wieder ein Montagsmodell? Oder gibt´s dann gar kein ISIS mehr und ich habe dann das selbe Problem mit X-Type, wenn man den Thread so liest? 

Richi verkaufen, und eins mit BMX-BB-Shell machen lassen???
Warum muß das alles nur so kompliziert sein?
Und noch schlimmer - so verdammt teuer, und hält dann doch nicht?
Als ob eines der wichtigsten tragenden Teile eines Fahrrades ein Verschleißteil wäre... könnt echt kotzen...
Es muß doch irgendwas geben, was so, wie meine Hope BigUn Naben am Tourenrad einfach immer, unter allen Bedingungen und das auch nach Jahren und 10000Km unter ekelhaftesten Bedingungen ganzjährig bei Salz und Dreck und selbst im Winter noch einfach und zuverlässig funktioniert! Es muß sich doch nur was drehen... sonst nichts!

Denn dann wäre ich auch gerne bereit, dafür viel Geld zu zahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (16. Mai 2006)

303king schrieb:
			
		

> wenn DAS Lager mal seinen Geist aufgibt, was ja bei den ISIS-Lagern schneller der Fall ist, bei den kleinen Kügelchen in den Lagern... und ich ein neues brauche: geht dann das Lotteriespiel wieder los, passt das Lager auch zu meinen Kurbeln, oder ist es wieder ein Montagsmodell? Oder gibt´s dann gar kein ISIS mehr und ich habe dann das selbe Problem mit X-Type, wenn man den Thread so liest?



Ja ja, die kleinen Kügelchen......
Die haben mich bei ISIS auch schon Nerven und etliche Euro gekostet.
Bin inzwischen aus Frust wieder zu Big S zurück (Optikfaktor und Style gehn mir jetzt am A...... vorbei). Ich kaufe keinen teuren Schrott mehr. Bekomme inzwischen aus Japan die ganzen Kombi zum Preis von einem RF-Innenlager und auch FSA und Truvativ haben inzwischen haltbare Teile bei niedrigem Gewicht. Wollte zwar nie mein Rocky mit diesen "billig"-Teilen bestücken, aber die Haltbarkeit und Funktion geht vor.
Ach und noch was..... Ich hatte mal eine Reklamation bei Paul-Lange (Shimano-Generalimporteur), da wurde ich als KUNDE=König  behandelt (weiter oben hat man ja schon Anderes gelesen  )


----------



## hardflipper (16. Juli 2006)

Kontrolliert doch mal bei euren Deus X-Types die Parallelität!!!

Also checkt mal ob Achse und beide Pedalaugen auf einer Linie liegen.


----------



## 303king (18. Juli 2006)

Sorry, ich hab´s nicht ganz begriffen, was Du meintest: 

Was sollen wir auf Parallelität kontrollieren? 
Achse - meinst Du die Tretlagerachse? 
Und die in Bezug auf was? 

Dann doch eher Pedalachse zu Pedalachse, das meintest Du evtl., oder? 

Ja, klar, wenn die nicht mehr parallel sein sollten, dann ist eh schon alles zu spät, sofern sich dann noch das Lager überhaupt drehen sollte, und Defekte an den Pedalachsen auszuschliessen sind.

Oder willst Du auf was anderes hinaus? 

Beim Ripper sieht´s jedenfalls ok aus, fühlt sich gut an und macht keine Probleme. 
Was mein Stadtrad an Zicken macht, hab ich ja oben schon beschrieben, und das ist kein Problem von nicht paralleler Montage, sondern einfach eine Kurbel/Lagerkombi mit indiskutablen Fertigungstoleranzen...


EDIT: sorry, nehm alles zurück, ich las gerade, Deine Frage betrifft ja nur X-Type. 
Trotzdem ärgert mich diese ganze Geschichte irgendwie...


----------



## hardflipper (19. Juli 2006)

303king schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich hab´s nicht ganz begriffen, was Du meintest:
> 
> Was sollen wir auf Parallelität kontrollieren?
> Achse - meinst Du die Tretlagerachse?
> ...





Ich meinte damit, dass die Achse evtl. um ein par Grad verdreht in den linken X-Type Kurbelarm gepresst wurde und somit ein Kurbelarm etwas nach oben steht, während der andere parallel zum Boden zeigt.


----------



## Baxx (2. August 2006)

Bei mir läuft die Deus-Kurbel bisher einwandfrei (2005er Modell). Ab und an ist ein Knarzen zu vernehmen, leider nicht reproduzierbar, was die Fehlersuche erschwert. Kann also auch an den KB-Schrauben, der Kette oder sonstwas liegen. Ich hab sie relativ "günstig" (200) im Neuzustand bekommen und (u.a. auf Grund dieses Threads) vom Händler einbauen lassen.


----------



## Sawa (19. August 2006)

So jetzt wackelt meine Kurbel auch...

Nachdem das dritte Lager statt getauscht vom Händler meines Vertrauens gereinigt und kräftig gefettet wurde (vielleicht hälts dann endlich mal) habe ich leider auf der heutigen Tour zum gewohnten leichten Knarzgeräusch bei Belastung linker Kurbelarm ein neues gitschendes (kein Quitsche) Geräusch festgestellt und nach einigen Suchen den wackelnden rechten Kurbelarm als Auslöser festgestellt!!!!
Bisher hatte ich da kein Problem damit (über 3000Km), also wieder heim und rechte Kurbel abgebaut, alles gereinigt und in der Verzahnung der Welle ein eingeklemmtes Plastikstück gefunden (muß wohl beim Lager wieder einbauen und Welle durchstecken da reingeraten sein...
Also frisch gefettet, Kurbel wieder aufgezogen und ordnungsgemäß angezogen und erster Eindruck Steif wie zu Beginn.
Nach kurzer Probefahrt beginnt sie aber schon wieder ein leichtes Wackeln einzustellen (Fluchen was das Zeug hält).

Habe mal meinen Händler angemailt und warte mal auf Antwort.
Ach ja, an den Spacern kanns nicht liegen, da die Kurbeln schön anliegen und auch die Welle sich nicht verschieben lässt.

Was ist eigentlich aus euren wackelnden Kurbeln geworden???

Sauer bin ich schon!!! Teure Kurbelkombi, 3.Lager und jetzt das noch!!!!
Von der hin und her Fahrerei zum Händler (100Km) und dem Zeitaufwand mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. August 2006)

Kann das möglicherweise an dem Plastikteil liegen, könnte beim Lager ausgebrochen sein somit der Welle keine vollständige Abstützung mehr geben.


----------



## Redking (19. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich hatte das Problem auch schon. 











Bei dem Acros Innenlager besser zu sehen! Einmal mit Plastikteil und einmal ohne! Da sieht man auch das es auf der Innenfläche des Kugellager liegt. Diese Teil dürfte bei dir weggebrochen sein.
Dieses Plastikteil war bei mir gebrochen. Bei dir wohl auch da du Plastik innen gefunden hast. 

Kann dir dein Händler auch zuschicken brauchst du nicht hin. Wenn er es nicht macht schreib BA an die werden das wohl machen. Ging bei meinem Händler ganz schnell.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## roadrunner_gs (19. August 2006)

Welches Baujahr war dein Model Sawa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (19. August 2006)

andere frage, wie wackelt die kurbel ? seitwärts, von links nach rechts und umgekehrt ?? oder in der horizontalen ??? 

hatte schon beide versionen !! 
wenns seitwärts ist, stimmt was nicht mit den distanzplastikringen zum einstellen der kettelinie, entweder der weiche plastikring wird zufest zusammengedrückt oder es ist wirklich einer zu wenig verbaut 

beim horizontalen, kanns eins von den lagern sein das futsch ist, oder die verzahnung der rechten kurbel die ausgeleiert ist, bei beidem hilft nur auswechseln


----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. August 2006)

So wie es hier im Thread steht wackelt der rechte Kurbelarm auf der Kurbelachse.


----------



## Sawa (20. August 2006)

Das Rad wurde beim Händler im September 2004 aufgebaut.

Also Wackelrichtung: es ist nur der rechte Kurbelarm der sich von links nach rechts bewegen lässt, dass Wackeln lässt sich durch Seitwärtsbewegung der linken Kurbel nicht auslösen!

Ausdistanziert mittels Spacer und Elastomerring in der linken Kurbel ist das ganze bestens.

Es kann eigentlich nur die Verzahnung sein.

Werde mich wohl morgen nach Dienstschluss ins Auto setzen und mal wieder zum Händler damit...
Grrrrrr!!!!!!
2 Std Autofahrt plus Sprit.
Ich habe gute Lust Shimano zu verbauen!

Wenn ich da an mein 92 er Trek denke, 20.000Km mit Shimano Deore DX ausgestattet mit 4-Kant-Kurbel, seidenweicher Lauf, zero Probleme!!!!


----------



## TheTomminator (20. August 2006)

Also meine Deus Kurbel wackelt auch. Und der rote Dischtring ist auch nicht mehr Rot. Aber warum gibt es die Probleme nur mit der Deus? Bei meiner Atlas ist alles bestens. Ist das ein zeichen für zu weiche Verzahnung, liegt es an der Aluschraube? Abgesehen davon fängt bei mir immer wieder das Lager an zu knacken. Wenn ich alles frisch fette ist es ruhig. Nach 10- 20km fängt es wieder an. Schon merkwürdig das ganze. Garantie hab ich leider auch keine mehr. Ich glaub ich mach folgendes, ich fahr das Rad nicht mehr, sondern lass es nur noch von meiner Freundin fahren, die merkt das bestimmt eh nicht, und bei der nächsten Messe hau ich den Race Face Leuten die scheiß Kurbel um die Ohren. Sprichwörtlich natürlich. Achso, wenn man die 10mm Abzieherschraube mit etwas gewalt festzieht hört das wackeln auf, bis sich die Schraube wieder löst. Solider Pfusch... aber warum gibt es bei der Atlas die Probleme nicht?


----------



## Radical_53 (20. August 2006)

Die Alu-Schraube kann's nicht sein. Ich hab meine Atlas damit ausgestattet, alles bestens. Das Lager ist ja auch dasselbe. 
Wirklich ne komische Sache, warum das bei der Deus nicht hält. Von den Diabolus hört man ja auch nicht viel Negatives.


----------



## Alesana (20. August 2006)

ich hatte die probleme bei diabolus und deus bei deus hab ichs mit neuem lager wegbekommen bei der diabolus nach 7lagern oder so aufgegeben, zudem is mir bei der dann noch die achse verreckt und dann hatte ich keine lust mehr drauf. aber die deus geht wieder. achja, der einbau war bei beiden kurbeln immer korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (20. August 2006)

Bittebitte immer das Baujahr oder Kaufjahr der Kurbel dazuschreiben, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann.
Eventuell ist das bei 05er und 06er Baujahren ja nicht mehr der Fall.
(und ich wollte mir die Kurbel schon fast kaufen  )


----------



## 303king (20. August 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hatte die probleme bei diabolus und deus bei deus hab ichs mit neuem lager wegbekommen bei der diabolus nach 7lagern oder so aufgegeben, zudem is mir bei der dann noch die achse verreckt und dann hatte ich keine lust mehr drauf...



Und was nun? 
fährt das Bike mit der Diabolus nun deshalb gar nicht mehr?
Mich würde interressieren, wer oder ob jemand nun vor lauter Frust sich was anderes ans Bike geschraubt hat, was nun hält.
Das sollte man doch auch RaceFace mal auf´s Aug drücken, das hier die angepissten Kunden nun auf die Produkte sch.... und wieder wechseln zu... ja, zu was denn nun eigentlich? 
Zu was soll man nun überhaupt noch wechseln? Was gibt es noch, was keine Probleme macht und massiv gut alles aushält?


----------



## Sawa (20. August 2006)

Denke mal das die Verzahnung des Kurbelarmes "weich" wird, bzw. sich das Material setzt/verdichtet.
Habe sie nochmal demontiert und wieder draufgemacht. Auffallend ist das sich die Kurbel ohne Kraftaufwand, heißt ich stecke den 8er Inbus in eine Nuß (von einer Ratsche) und drehe das ganze mit drei Fingern fast vollständig auf!!!!
Denke mal, dass der Plastikfremdkörper dran schuld war, dass die Kurbel nicht ganz drauf ging und sich durch die Belastung beim Bergfahren das ganze geweitet hat!
Weil so leicht ging die Kurbel früher nicht drauf, da brauchte es auf halber Strecke die Ratsche als Hebelgriff.
Also wie gesagt, mit drei Fingern die Kurbek aufgezogen und mit 60Nm festgemacht (die Alu-Schraube), die 10er Abdeck mit 20Nm festgemacht, kurz gefahren (5 Min.) und das Wackeln beginnt wieder...
Also Abdeck (Abzieh-)kappe abgeschraubt, 8er Aluschraube rausgeschraubt und die Verzahnung mal angeschaut ob da noch ein Überstand ist, ist aber eben.
Kurbel kurz angewackelt und die Kurbel kommt mir fast entgegen (5mm Pendeln).
Mit wieder angezogenen Schrauben scheint sie erst fest zu sein, nach Belastung aber das alte Spiel!

Bin mal gespannt wie "Kulant" Bikeaction da ist, bin ja gerade noch in der Garantiezeit.
Hoffe da auch auf meinen Händler, der Kurbel ja das letzte mal montierte.

Denke mal, dass ich morgen Abend mehr weiß.

Will ja in 10 Tagen in den lange ersehnten Bike-Urlaub in die Zugspitz-Gegend (österreichische Seite).


----------



## hardflipper (20. August 2006)

Jaja, die gute alte deus! 

Ich bin fast der Meinung je älter, desto weniger Probleme. Hatte eine bei der die Länge und die Teilenr. noch eingeschlagen war welche nie gemuckt hat. Genaues Baujahr weis ich leider nicht, war ne gebrauchte von ebay. 

Dann der Kauf einer neuen mit gravierter Nummer/ Länge und nur Ärger!
Dann noch das Pech gehabt, dass der Onlineversand die Dinger quasi grau importiert, somit bikeaction für mich keinen Garantie-Ansprechpartner darstellt und der Dealer rumzickt.


----------



## BergabHeizer (20. August 2006)

wie siehts mit 06er diabolus modellen aus?
gruß
bgh


----------



## Radical_53 (20. August 2006)

@flipper: Interessant. Meine Atlas ist auch eine der Ersten. Welcher Versand war das bei dir?


----------



## hardflipper (20. August 2006)

Die erste Kurbel war von einer Privatperson bei ebay. Da diese Kurbel ganz schön angegammelt war hab ich sie hochglanzpoliert und dann dummerweise wieder veräußert um mir ne neue zu holen, mit der dann die ganze schei?e angefangen hat.

Hab ich eine Wut!!!!  Der Händler hat mir jetzt eine neue für nächste Woche versprochen, wenn die in Ordnung ist werde ich Ihn nicht veröffentlichen. Falls das Teil wieder nix ist fordere ich mein Geld zurück und wenn´s dann nix wird...... 

Bikeaction hat mir gemailt, dass ich sie über den Händler zu ihnen schicken soll. Nun ist die Kurbel beim Händler welcher mir am Telefon erzählt hat, dass er sie gar nicht beim Janz (aka Bikeaction) geordert hat  

Falls ich mir am Ende meine "krumme" Kurbel in die Vitriene legen muss werd ich einen "kleinen" Skandal aufdecken.... freut euch schon mal drauf.....


----------



## blaubaer (21. August 2006)

bei mir handelt es sich zum einten um die Diabolus mit dem Jg. 04, also eine der ersten die erschienen sind, die lager sind aber nicht so alt, 2.serie, nach den ersten problemen und jetzt auch nach 2jahren DH einsatz kam das wackeln im horizontalen, dass die verzahnung der rechten kurbel jetzt erst nach gibt

bei mir ist im moment noch eine Diabolus im einsatz von 05, im FR`der, bei der, seit der erstmontage, null probleme aufgetreten sind


letzten hörte ich zwar dass die Deus und die Atlas die selben kurbeln sind  vom material her ?? wiso dann aber nur solche viele probleme hier von Deus kurbeln kommen versteh ich auch nicht ???


----------



## Sawa (21. August 2006)

So, heute also wieder alles ins Auto gepackt, fast 1 1/2 Std. (Sch...verkehr) hochgefahren.
Er hat sich dann alles angeschaut und bei Bikeaction angerufen. Die Kurbelgarnitur wird eingeschickt und getauscht.
Mußte das Rad natürlich dalassen und kann dann Ende der Woche wieder hochfahren...
Zum einen bin ich erfreut, dass sich Bikeaction anscheinend Kulant zeigt, zum anderen zerrts an den Nerven und am Sprit-Geld-Tascherl.

Hoffe sehr, dass dann endlich Ruhe ist, nach den Lagerdilemmas...

Halte Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden!!!


----------



## Alesana (21. August 2006)

303king schrieb:
			
		

> Und was nun?
> fährt das Bike mit der Diabolus nun deshalb gar nicht mehr?
> Mich würde interressieren, wer oder ob jemand nun vor lauter Frust sich was anderes ans Bike geschraubt hat, was nun hält.
> Das sollte man doch auch RaceFace mal auf´s Aug drücken, das hier die angepissten Kunden nun auf die Produkte sch.... und wieder wechseln zu... ja, zu was denn nun eigentlich?
> Zu was soll man nun überhaupt noch wechseln? Was gibt es noch, was keine Probleme macht und massiv gut alles aushält?




diabolus runter und wieder ne turbine drauf. die is zwar endsleicht aber hält sogar besser als der sch... mit den lagern da. naja,... war nen modell aus der alllerersten serie von diabolus kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (21. August 2006)

So, noch ein kleiner Nachtisch:

Mail vom Händler, er bekommt das Pedal nicht von der Kurbel!!

Also noch kurz telefoniert, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Hätte bei ihm bleiben und bei der Demontage helfen sollen, dann müßte ich jetzt nicht herumgrübeln. Es ist zum Haare ausraufen!!

Er will dann morgen wohl einen neuen Versuch starten und wenns so nicht klappt, die Kurbel sammt Pedal zu Bikeaction einschicken...

Ja Heilan.......ment.
Hatte genau das Pedal selbst schon abgeschraubt, ging zwar elends schwer, aber hat geklappt (Shimano 940, das nur von der Kurbelinnenseite per Inbus verschraubt werden kann und deshalb schon 2x überlegt sein will, wie rum auf und zu geht). Und das Neue dann mit Kupferpaste eingeschraubt (Knackgeräusche eleminieren).

So ein Elend!!!

Hoffentlich kann ich auch mal wieder was besseres schreiben!!


----------



## cadutamassi (26. August 2006)

T.R. schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der dieses Wunderkind der Technik in die Teilekiste in der Garage verbannt hat. Traurig für Race Face allemal. Shimano konstruierte das Kurbelsystem mit dem integrierten Innenlager eindeutig besser und Race Face Isis funktioniert übrigens auch wunderbar, X-Drive ist einfach nicht ausgereift. Der beste Satz von Race Face ist der in der Einbauanleitung über die verschiedenen Toleranzen, die sich negativ ergänzen können. Das sagt eigentlich schon alles, hätte ich vorher die Anleitung gelesen, hätte ich mir den Kauf erspart.



Die DEUS XC ist schlicht und einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion. Was soll die Kacke mit Spacern? Ging es darum Shimano Patente nicht zu verletzten? Bei meinem neuen RM Slayer knarzt das Teil auch schon ziemlich. Im Moment läuft die Sache noch unter Service/Garantie bei meinem Händler. Ich denke, das Ding wird aber ziemlich bald beim Edel-Schrott landen. Shimano XT/XTR rein und Ruhe ist. Da dauert ein Lagerwechsel max 30 min und wird nicht zum Geduldsspiel mit irgenwelchen Spacern.

Im Sinne der Kundenzufriedenheit empfehle ich RaceFace von Shimano die entprechenden Lizenz zu erwerben und das Ding neu zu konstruieren. Fairerweise muss man hier noch anfügen, dass die Vorgängerserie der Shimano XT (die mehrfachverzahnte mit innenliegenden Lagern) auch ziemlich Mies war. Ich habe fast niemanden auf dem Trail angetroffen, bei dem das Teil nicht knackte. Und soviele unfähige Bike-Händler wird ja wohl nicht geben, oder ;-)


----------



## 303king (26. August 2006)

cadutamassi schrieb:
			
		

> Die DEUS XC ist schlicht und einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion. Was soll die Kacke mit Spacern? Ging es darum Shimano Patente nicht zu verletzten?
> ... Im Sinne der Kundenzufriedenheit empfehle ich RaceFace von Shimano die entprechenden Lizenz zu erwerben und das Ding neu zu konstruieren...



Ich sehe es ja auch so.
Nur: inwieweit unterscheiden sich denn die Systeme?
Sind denn nicht die Lager untereinander austauschbar? 
Haben sie nicht damit Werbung gemacht, das die Kurbeln auf den Lagern miteinander Kompatibel sind? 

Wie kann man dann auf ein eigentlich vernünftiges und haltbares Interface als vermeintlich renomierter Hersteller RaceFace eine kurbelpassung konstruieren, welche sich von der Konkurrenz nur in ihrer Komplexität /Umständlichkeit unterscheidet, und in ihrer Dauerhaftigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit, nicht aber zum Positiven, wie man es bei dem Preis ja erwarten könnte, sondern so, das es eine reine Bastellösung wird und eine Gehörige Portion Glück vonnöten ist, das es mal klappt?

Kann nur ein mieser Deal dahinterstehen.
Geld, Geld und nochmals Geld.
Oder eben die Shimano-Lizenz, es hat schon sehr stark den Anschein, als ob es hierbei wirklich nur darum gegangen ist, die Angelegenheit um jeden Preis anders machen zu wollen / müssen, nur, um nicht ein Patent zu verletzen / lizensieren zu müssen...

Und, was noch interressant wäre: 

Ist den die Lösung von Shimano wirklich eine rundum Sorglos-Lösung? 
Hält das Zeug, die Verbindung, die Aufnahmen, die Achse, ect.auch auf Dauer, im Gegensatz zu RaceFace?
Oder halst man sich da wieder andere Probleme auf?


----------



## cadutamassi (26. August 2006)

303king schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe es ja auch so.
> Nur: inwieweit unterscheiden sich denn die Systeme?
> Sind denn nicht die Lager untereinander austauschbar?
> Haben sie nicht damit Werbung gemacht, das die Kurbeln auf den Lagern miteinander Kompatibel sind?
> ...



Also betreffs Kompatibilität kann ich keine Aussage machen. Ich denke aber, wenn der Aussendurchmesser der Achse identisch ist, müsste mindestens die Kombination Shimano Kurbel mit RaceFace Lager problemlos gehen. Bei der umgekehrten Kombination bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, da braucht es dann sicher irgenwelche 1,23456789 mm RF-Spezial-Spacer  

Also von der aktuellen Shimano XT Kurbel habe ich zwei Stück beide seit ca 2 Jahren im Einsatz. Die eine davon hat auch schon ein paar Bike-Park Einsätze hinter sich. Ausserdem fahre ich auch im Winter bei Matsch. In der Zeit musste ich bei der einen mal die Lager tauschen wegen quitschen. Mit dem richtigen Schlüssel ist das fast schon ein Kinderpiel. Das ist wirklich die erste Kurbel-Garnitur die einfach zu warten ist. 
Die Lager sind wohl konstruktions-bedingt ein wenig anfälliger auf Eindringen von Dreck. Die einfacher Wartung macht aber diesen Nachteil meines Errachtens mehr als wett. (Abgesehen davon hatte ich auch bei den alten XT-Kompaktlagern solche gehabt, die nach einem Jahr ausgestiegen sind.)


----------



## hardflipper (26. August 2006)

cadutamassi schrieb:
			
		

> Die DEUS XC ist schlicht und einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion. Was soll die Kacke mit Spacern?




Da würde ich jetzt nicht zustimmen. Vom Prinzip her ist die Race Face schon ganz gut, ABER die Ausführung lässt zu Wünschen übrig, und dass bei dem Preis     

Die Spacer sind genial, denn die Kettenlinie bei der Shimpanso ist zum Kotzen! Wenn man vorne mittig und hinten auf dem gößten Ritzel fährt läuft die Kette dermaßen schräg dass es die Zähne auf Dauer ganz schön runterhobelt  

gute 2 mm weiter rein wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## cadutamassi (27. August 2006)

hardflipper schrieb:
			
		

> //
> Die Spacer sind genial, denn die Kettenlinie bei der Shimpanso ist zum Kotzen! Wenn man vorne mittig und hinten auf dem gößten Ritzel fährt läuft die Kette dermaßen schräg dass es die Zähne auf Dauer ganz schön runterhobelt
> 
> gute 2 mm weiter rein wäre nicht verkehrt.



Alu-Spacer unter den Lagerschalen zum einstellen der Kettenlinie wären ja noch tolerierbar, wenn der Abstand Trettlagermitte-Kurbel dadurch links und recht gleich bleibt. Aber Spacer zum einstellen des Spiels - möglicht noch aus Nylon, oder sonst einem Kunststoff, der quilt - sind schlicht und einfach eine Bastlerei. Das kann auf die Dauer nicht funktionieren. 

Im Bezug auf die Kettenlinie hast Du recht. Die dürfte ein wenig mittiger sein. Ich glaube, die neuen Kurbeln mit den aussenliegenden Lagern bauen generell ein wenig breiter. Ich seh das aber ein wenig pragmatischer: solange sich die Schaltung so einstellen lässt, dass in keiner Kombination was schleift, ist es für mich o.k. 
Abgesehen davon ist die von Dir angesprochen Ritzel-Kettenblatt-Kombination auch ziemlich im Grenzbereich. Ich fahr zwar mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt auch alle Kombination,  mindestens in Not-Situation , ich glaube aber, Shimano bezeichnet die Kombinationen mittleres Kettenblatt-grösstes Ritzel/2. grösstes Ritzel/kleinstes Ritzel jeweils als no go. (Hab leider gerade kein entsprechendes Manual gefunden).


----------



## BommelMaster (27. August 2006)

diese gänge, also vorne mitte und hinten kleinstes und größtes, lassen sich auch nie schleiffrei einstellen,irgendwo schleift es immer. ergo soll man es wohl nicht fahren,n bzw macht ja auch keinen sinn


----------



## Der Toni (27. August 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> diese gänge, also vorne mitte und hinten kleinstes und größtes, lassen sich auch nie schleiffrei einstellen,irgendwo schleift es immer. ergo soll man es wohl nicht fahren,n bzw macht ja auch keinen sinn



Das stimmt nicht.
Bei meinem Slayer mit Race Face Deus XC Kurbel ist mittleres Blatt - größtes (34er) und kleinstes Ritzel schleiffrei fahrbar.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. August 2006)

Man fährt doch an sich eh pro Blatt vorn immer nur 5-6 Ritzel hinten, weil die Kette sonst zu schräg läuft. Ich sehe da das Problem nicht so ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (27. August 2006)

Sodele, seit Freitag habe ich mein Element wieder und...Nagelneuer Kurbelsatz incl. Kettenblätter im Austausch auf Kulanz bekommen!!!!!!
Habe lediglich die Versandkosten übernehmen müssen, was ich aber gerne gemacht habe.

Hier nochmal VIEL DANK an Frank, der sich dafür eingesetzt hat UND die Neue Kurbel montiert hat (läuft schön seidig!!).

Das 540er Shimanopedal ließ sich nur durch Zerstörung der Kurbel wegbekommen!!
Grund für das Demontageproblem war (sichtbare) Sprengung der Wandung um den Inbus des Pedals!!! Auch an dem das sich demontieren ließ...muß mal schauen, ob das bei den Pedalen öfters vorkommt...

Jetzt nach knapp 100 gefahrenen Kilometern im Gelände und auf der Straße schnurrt alles bestens (fahre jetzt die 520er Pedale)!!!!
Kurbel sitzt und läuft wunderbar leicht, ohne jegliches Spiel!!!

Vielen Dank nochmal an Frank (Gärtringen) und natürlich an das Team von BIKE ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardflipper (27. August 2006)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Man fährt doch an sich eh pro Blatt vorn immer nur 5-6 Ritzel hinten, weil die Kette sonst zu schräg läuft. Ich sehe da das Problem nicht so ganz...




Ich bin ein schaltfaules Schwein und fahre immer vorne mittig, zumindest so lange es die Steigung/ das Gefälle es erlaubt. Kumpels von mir die noch mehr schmackes in den Beinen haben machen gerne auch das kleine ab um Gewicht zu sparen  

Mit meiner alten 4-Kant XT konnte man super alle Gänge im Mittleren durchschalten, ohne dass die Kette extrem schräg lief  

Die kleinsten Ritzel lassen sich Problemlos im mittleren fahren! Bei dieser Kombi steht die Kette fast komplett gerade.
Wäre jetzt die Kurbel a bissle näher am Rahmen, könnte man super alle 9 Gänge auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt fahren ohne übermäßigen Verschleiß zu haben.


Who the **** fährt bitte nicht alle 9 auf dem Mittleren??? Ich kenne persönlich keinen!?


----------



## hardflipper (27. August 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nicht.
> Bei meinem Slayer mit Race Face Deus XC Kurbel ist mittleres Blatt - größtes (34er) und kleinstes Ritzel schleiffrei fahrbar.




Vollste Zustimmung, hatte noch bei keinem Bike das Problem, dass es im Mittleren in irgendeinem Gang irgendwo schleift und kenne auch keinen der schon mal solch ein Problem hatte.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. August 2006)

Hm. Ich kenne um ehrlich zu sein keinen (der schon länger fährt), der auf egal welchem Blatt alle Gänge durch schaltet. Aber gut, jedem das seine  Evtl. halten meine Ketten und Kassetten daher auch so lange...


----------



## Baxx (28. August 2006)

hardflipper schrieb:
			
		

> Who the **** fährt bitte nicht alle 9 auf dem Mittleren??? Ich kenne persönlich keinen!?



Ich, obwohl ich mich damit wahrscheinlich als totales out-of-date Weichei oute... 

Aber ich fahre halt auch im Gelände, da braucht's ab und an das kleine Blatt *flame*  .


----------



## Radical_53 (28. August 2006)

Eben. Wofür hat man's denn schon dabei?  Sobald der 3. Gang hinten auf dem mittleren Blatt zu viel wird, schalte ich vorn aufs Kleine runter. Die Abstufung paßt dann auch gut... sonst kann man sich ja wirklich mindestens ein Blatt vorn sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (28. August 2006)

morgen
also meine diabolus sind etz auch da, nur eine frage mit wieviel nM soll ich die kurbel am anfang anziehen da rf ja da von 40-81 schreibt, gesundes mittelmaß oder volles rohr mit 81?


----------



## hardflipper (28. August 2006)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Ich kenne um ehrlich zu sein keinen (der schon länger fährt), der auf egal welchem Blatt alle Gänge durch schaltet. Aber gut, jedem das seine  Evtl. halten meine Ketten und Kassetten daher auch so lange...




Ich bin der Meinung, dass es mit der "Richtigen Kettenlinie" kein Ding ist auf dem mittleren Blatt alle 9 Gänge durchzurasseln.

Ich rede nur vom Mittleren, wenn ich groß/groß schalte reiß ich mir das Schaltwerk vom Rahmen


----------



## b12k3 (29. August 2006)

hardflipper schrieb:
			
		

> ..Mit meiner alten 4-Kant XT konnte man super alle Gänge im Mittleren durchschalten, ohne dass die Kette extrem schräg lief..



XT 7-Fach oder was? 

Sinn machts für mich keinen, aber Hauptsache du hast Spaß am Biken ne?!


----------



## Radical_53 (29. August 2006)

@bergabheizer: Würd an deiner Stelle mit den 40Nm anfangen, schaun wie's läuft und vielleicht bis 60Nm hoch gehen. 80Nm find ich viel zu derb, selbst bei 60 steht einem der Angstschweiß schon auf der Stirn. 
Irgendwo im Manual steht halt auch, daß man das Ding per Drehmoment so fest ziehen soll, daß die Dinger kein Spiel haben und es sich leicht drehen läßt. Daran kannst du dich orientieren.

@hardflipper: Klar, daß es evtl. "geht" bezweifle ich auch nicht  Nur hat man halt durch den extremen Schräglauf der Kette dann einen deutlich gesteigerten Verschleiß. Auch wenn's Verschleiß-Teile sind, muß man sie ja nicht um egal welchen Preis drauftreiben oder? 
Ich bins halt immer so gefahren, daß ich pro Blatt vorn immer mindestens 2-3 Gänge hinten ausgelassen hab. Und meiner Meinung nach passen auch die Abstufungen dann sehr gut. Ich fahr eben auch keine Rennen, daher kann ich mir die Zeit für einen Schaltvorgang vorn dann schon mal genehmigen


----------



## blaubaer (29. August 2006)

cadutamassi schrieb:
			
		

> Also betreffs Kompatibilität kann ich keine Aussage machen. Ich denke aber, wenn der Aussendurchmesser der Achse identisch ist, müsste mindestens die Kombination Shimano Kurbel mit RaceFace Lager problemlos gehen.



umgekehrt geht auch !!! Race Face Kurbel und Shimano lager hatte ich auch mal, ganz am anfang, als ich noch probleme hatte mit den lagern, und sie nicht wussten ob sie es ersetzen wollen oder nicht und mir kein neues lieferten, griff ich kruzerhand zu einem shimanoersatz


----------



## Sawa (29. August 2006)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> morgen
> also meine diabolus sind etz auch da, nur eine frage mit wieviel nM soll ich die kurbel am anfang anziehen da rf ja da von 40-81 schreibt, gesundes mittelmaß oder volles rohr mit 81?




Hallo,

mir wurde vom Fachhändler gesagt, auf jeden Fall aufziehen, bis sie richtig drauf ist!!
Ansonsten droht lösen und ausleiern der Verzahnung.

Hätte kein Problem mit 80 nm, da dies von Bikeaction so frei gegeben ist.

Also anziehen bis die kurbel voll draufgezogen ist und dann mit dem Drehmoment mal mit 60 nm hinterher, wenn sich die Schraube dann noch bewegt, ist die Kurbel noch nicht drauf.

Kannst ja nach dem Aufziehen (wenn dann fest) die 10 Inbus nach rechts raus drehen und dann die 8er Inbus (Kurbelschraube) nach links rausdrehen, dann haste freien Blick auf die Verzahnung. Sollte dann schön eben sein.

Die Feineinstellung zwecks Leichtlauf mit den Spacern laut Anleitung vornehmen, auf keinen Fall mit der Kurbelaufziehschraube!

Wenn du doch Sorge vor Schaden hast, auf die Seite von Bikeaction und den Tech-Support anmailen.


----------



## hardflipper (30. August 2006)

Radical_53
@hardflipper: Klar schrieb:


> Klar, ist es vom Hersteller nicht gedacht im mittlerern die obersten Ritzel zu fahren. Die untersten sind Problemlos, das steht die Kette nahezu gerade.
> 
> Deshalb wäre es in meinen Augen ein guter Kompromiss die Kettenlinie um ein par mm zu verändern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radical_53 (30. August 2006)

Kompromiss, klar. Müßt man mal genauer probieren  Ich kam so halt immer zurecht und hab Verbesserungen dann halt woanders gesucht.
Als Ex-Racer kann ich so eine Schalterei auch gut nachvollziehen, aber da ist Verschleiß ja auch nur dann ein Thema wenn's dazu führt daß die Kette während einem Rennen reißen würd


----------



## Pharell (17. September 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Habe eine Frage bezüglich der Race Face DEUS X TYPE Kurbel. (Die Frage wurde bestimmt schonmal beantwortet, hab aber nicht alles gelesen).
Die Kurbel samt Innenlager wurde vom Fachmann an mein Bike montiert und nun kommt schon die Frage: Wie bekommt man denn die wieder runter??? Gibts da einen Abzieher? Wie muss ich rangehen an die Sache?

Nochwas anderes.
Man kann doch problemlos die Deus Kurbel mit einen Shimano Innenlager kombinieren?

Dankeschön.


----------



## Sawa (17. September 2006)

Kombinieren geht laut den Herstellern.

Zum Abziehen brauchst du einen 8er Inbus, möglichst mit langem Hebel! Dann einfach nach links runterschrauben, als Abzieh/Abstütze dient die Abdeckschraube (10er Inbus) die du aber in Ruhe lässt!!!

Geht zuerst etwas schwer, dann aber immer leichter.

Beim wieder aufziehen, anschrauben bis zum vollen Anschlag!!

Die Kurbel muß komplett aufgezogen werden, ansonsten droht Kurbel lockern und damit dann auch ausleiern der Verzahnung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sternreisser (27. September 2006)

hallo,

hab ein problem mit meiner evolve dh, hab sie jetzt seit knapp einem jahr (also garantie vorbei), lief auch einwandfrei. nach dem ich einige wochen nich gefahren bin merk ich auf einmal: da is was locker, ich kann den rechten kurbel arm so bewegen, das das kettenblatt einmal auf der einen seite der führung und dann auf der anderen schleift. bin sofort abgestiegen und heimgeschoben (damit ich nicht noch mehr kaputt mach). zuhause festgestellt, kurbel ist bombenfest angezogen, 8er inbus lässt sich nicht weiter drehen, trotzdem locker. alles ausgebaut gereinigt, zusammen gebaut... dann hats wieder funktioniert. für 5 minuten ! jetzt wackelts wieder ! wie kann sich die kurbel lockern obwohl alles festgezogen ist...


----------



## Sawa (28. September 2006)

Da könnte auch die Verzahnung ausgelutscht sein... Ab damit zum Händler, damit er sich das anschauen kann und wenn dem so ist, die Kurbel reklamieren kann.
Habe Bikeaction (über den Händler) als sehr kulant erlebt und möchte dir deshalb diesen Weg empfehlen.


----------



## sternreisser (28. September 2006)

garantie ist leider schon knapp vorbei ! werds aber trotzdem probiern, hab das teil aber in österreich gekauft, werd einfach mal beim händler fragen...
optisch schaut die verzahnung eigentlich in ordnung aus, und ich habs ja desswegen gekauft weil ich keine probleme mehr mit an der verzahnung ausbrechenden kurbeln haben wollt (hab vorher schon 3 octalink kurbeln an der aufnahme getötet)...


----------



## b12k3 (28. September 2006)

sternreisser schrieb:


> ..hab sie jetzt seit knapp einem jahr (also garantie vorbei),..



Gibts in Österreich nur 1 jahr Garantie?


----------



## sternreisser (28. September 2006)

race face gibt nur 1 jahr garantie, egal wo in der welt ich die kurbel kaufe...


----------



## b12k3 (28. September 2006)

Da aber in deutschland 2 Jahre gesetzlich Gewährleistung gelten hast du hier auch 2 jahre Garantie. Zumindest auf Materialfehler etc. nicht auf bestimmte Garantie Optionen von Race Face. Ob die der Impoteur in die EU (Bike Action) oder Race Face selbst das übernimmt ist ja erstmal nebensächlich oder?


----------



## sternreisser (28. September 2006)

vielleicht ist das in detschland anders. bei uns sind garantie und gewährleistung zwei verschiedene dinge.
garantie: freiwillig vom hersteller und der kann sich aussuchen wie lang und auf was diese gilt.
gewährleistung: ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben 24 monate auf mängel die bereits beim kauf bestanden haben und 6 monate nach kaufdatum muss der kunde beweisen das der mangel seit dem kauf vorhanden ist (mach das mal !)

klärt mich auf wenn ich mich irre...


----------



## b12k3 (28. September 2006)

Ne ne, genau das meint ich mit:
"blabla..Zumindest auf Materialfehler etc. nicht auf bestimmte Garantie Optionen von Race Face.."
Ich hatte so ein Problem auch schon mal, beim ach so tollen Geiz ist geil - Saturn wo ich seit 2004 nicht mehr kauf. Aber das ist ja wieder was anderes. Trotzdem glaube ich noch daran das man es mit normalen Menschen zu tun haben kann. Die dann vielleicht auch nicht darauf bestehen das man alles genau beweisen kann, einfach weil die Aussagen logisch erscheinen. Allem vorrausgesetzt es ist ein "Gewährleistungsfall"  und Freundliches auftreten.
Kannst ja mal vom Besuch beim Händler berichten
Gruß

Till


----------



## hardflipper (29. September 2006)

Race Face :kotz: mich an!!!!

Habe gestern meine neue (dritte) Deus bekommen ----> von Haus aus krumm  

Ich werde heute noch herausmessen um wie viel mm die eine Kurbel von der Mittellinie abweicht.


Raze Faze Kurbeln solange nicht kaufen bis die Teile gerade sind!!! Helft alle mit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (23. Oktober 2006)

So, neues aus dem Deus XC Lagerbereich.

Habe jetzt seit ca 200km ein Acros-Innenlager http://www.acros.de/acros/02_products/04_a-bb/01_a_bbxc.php an meinem Element.

Bisher schöner ruhiger Lauf, auch das Knackgeräusch das ich bei Wiegetrittbelastung immer wieder hatte (bei insgesammt 4 Deus Innenlagern) ist weg!!

Durch die Lippringdichtung dreht die Kurbel minimal einen hauch weniger leicht (beim rückwärts anschubsen), was aber beim Fahren überhaupt nicht zu spüren ist.

Bin ja mal auf die nächsten herbstlichen Ausfahrten positiv gespannt.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Oktober 2006)

Wo hast das Lager her bekommen?  Ich hab bei meinem Atlas Innenlager mal 2 Keramik-Hybrid Lager eingepresst, damit läuft sie auch viel schöner.


----------



## Sawa (23. Oktober 2006)

hat mir Frank Kimmerle (RM-Händler aus Gärtringen, nähe Stuttgart) eingebaut.
Fühle mich dort bestens aufgehoben!!!

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Oktober 2006)

Wunderbar, dank dir! Ich such halt seit einer Weile nach einer gescheiten Alternative. Das hört sich echt gut an!


----------



## hardflipper (23. Oktober 2006)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dank dir! Ich such halt seit einer Weile nach einer gescheiten Alternative. Das hört sich echt gut an!



Ich halte das Shimano Lager für eine gute Alterantive weil, leichter als das Raze Faze und biliger.

XT:   94g
RF:  109g

Von den Shimano Lagern hab ich noch nix schlechtes gehört und auch selbst gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Juhu, ich habe von Bikeaction 4 Kurbeln bekommen von denen ich mir die geradeste aussuchen konnte  

Mal gespannt wie lange mein Lager hält und ob sonst noch Probleme auftreten.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Oktober 2006)

Leichter? Hm, das klingt nicht doof. Braucht man eigentlich die alberne Plastik-Stützhülse in der Mitte? Wenn's Innenlagergehäuse doch sonst dicht ist an sich witzlos, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (23. Oktober 2006)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Leichter? Hm, das klingt nicht doof. Braucht man eigentlich die alberne Plastik-Stützhülse in der Mitte? Wenn's Innenlagergehäuse doch sonst dicht ist an sich witzlos, oder nicht?



Den Rahmen will ich sehen bei dem das Tretlagergehäuse dicht ist!

Auf keinen Fall weg lassen!!!!!!!!!! Auch wenn man Gewicht sparen könnte


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Februar 2007)

Ich mutmaße mal, dass beim Scale (und ähnlichen Plastikrahmen) das Tretlagergehäuse dicht ist. Die einzige Öffnung ist das Lagerschalengewinde. Was da durch kommt, kommt auch in die Plastikstützhülse.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2007)

Ich meinte jetzt auch nicht 100% gasdicht oder so... ich sehe eben so recht den Sinn der Hülse nicht. Die Lager selbst sind ja ohnehin gedichtet, einzig an die Laufflächen der Achse könnte was kommen. Und die ist von außen her auch nicht wirklich toll abgedichtet. Also wieso dichter von innen als von außen?


----------



## b12k3 (11. Februar 2007)

Warum von innen dichter als von außen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Wobei ich schon mal was über die etwas ungünstige wirkung von Kondenswasser gelesen hab.
Gruß

Till


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2007)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Aber Kondenswasser hätte man auch mit der Hülse, da die Lagerschalen ja Kontakt zur Außenluft haben. Da würde sich das dann innen direkt an der Schale bilden, ohne Hülse käme eben noch das Wasser vom Tretlager-Gehäuse dazu. 
Kann ich so schwer beurteilen, ob das zusätzliche Wasser was direkt an die Welle kann, nochmal einen negativen Effekt hat. Für schlecht würde ich es primär an den Lagerstellen halten, da es das Fett wegschwemmen könnte, aber da hat man das Problem so oder so.


----------



## Pharell (2. März 2007)

Hab Problemchen mit meiner *Deus X-Type *Kurbel.

Folgende Angelegenheit: möchte die Kurbel gern von meinem Rahmen demontieren.

Habe zunächst die Schrauben von der Kurbel problemlos entfernen können nur bekomm ich jetzt die Kurbel nicht vom anderen Kurbelarm gezogen.
Gibts da einen Trick oder ähnliches wie man die Kurbeleinheit abziehen kann? Es wehrt sich fürchterlich. 

Dankeschön


----------



## Radical_53 (2. März 2007)

Schon mal in die Anleitung geschaut? Die große "Schraube" ist der Abzieher  Die normale Kurbelschraube drin lassen, die große Schraube 2-3 Windungen rein drehen. Dann die Kurbelschraube an die große Schraube anlegen (also rausdrehen), dann die große Schraube anziehen bis sie auf Anschlag geht. Dann zurück zur Grundposition, bis die Kurbel ab ist.


----------



## Pharell (2. März 2007)

Ahsoooo, vielen Dank.

Anleitung schon aber naja gut 


Das wieder dran montieren bitte auch noch erklären.

Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. März 2007)

Dran montieren geht noch einfacher  Kurbelschraube rein bis der Drehmoment *knack* macht (in der Anleitung steht ein Drehmomentbereich). Würd von unten anfangen, die Kurbel soll sich angezogen genauso leicht drehen lassen wie wenn nur ein Kurbelarm mit der Achse drin steckt.
Klappt das nicht, mußt du den Gummi-Spacer im linken Kurbelarm wechseln (einer mit 2.5mm und einer mit 3.5mm sind insgesamt dabei, der 2.5mm ist standardmäßig verbaut).
Wenn das fertig ist die große Schraube reindrehen und handfest anziehen (glaube auch dazu steht ein Drehmoment in der Anleitung).


----------



## wilson (2. März 2007)

Ich glaube das stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Schraube muss vollständig und bis zum Anschlag eingeschraubt werden. Dann aber nicht mehr weiter, weil sie sonst kaputt geht. Der angegebene Drehmomentsbereich gibt nur einen groben Anhaltspunkt. Offenbar kann das benötigte Drehmoment wesentlich höher sein.

Ich habe den Inbus mit einer Verlängerung (altes Sattelrohr) angezogen. Der Hebel sollte möglichst gross sein, dann ist der Anschlag der Schraube deutlich zu spüren. Wie gesagt: Dann auf keinen Fall weiter drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (2. März 2007)

Schau doch einfach in die Anleitung. Wenn man mit einem so hohen Drehmoment, wie angegeben, anzieht, dann ist die Schraube mehr oder weniger automatisch auf Anschlag. Man zieht damit eben den Anschlag-Elastomer bei.


----------



## wilson (3. März 2007)

Und wie hoch ist denn das notwendige Drehmoment? Ich kenn die Anleitung und sämtliche zusätzlichen Anweisungen von bikeaction. Hab das Zeug studiert, bevor ich meine Kurbel montiert habe, weil ich das teure Ding nicht schrotten will. Das notwendig Drehmoment kann von Kurbel zu Kurbel variieren. Es kann 40-80nm sein. Wie soll ich nun also wissen, welches ich einstellen soll. Darum sollte man sich nicht auf die angegebenen Werte verlassen, sondern sicher sein, dass die Schraube bis zum Anschlag angezogen ist. Man spürt, wie schon gesagt, den Anschlag recht gut, wenn der Hebel gross genug ist.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. März 2007)

Wie du sagst, es ist unterschiedlich. Und wie ich oben geschrieben hab, tastet man sich bestenfalls von unten heran. Wenn sich mit dem Minimum von 40Nm also die Kurbel nicht sauber drehen läßt zieht man mit 50Nm an, wenn das nicht gut ist mit 60Nm usw.
Auf Anschlag ist die Schraube so und so, sonst kannst du sie nicht mit Drehmoment anziehen


----------



## @ndy (13. März 2007)

Sawa schrieb:


> Kombinieren geht laut den Herstellern.
> 
> Zum Abziehen brauchst du einen 8er Inbus, möglichst mit langem Hebel! Dann einfach nach links runterschrauben, als Abzieh/Abstütze dient die Abdeckschraube (10er Inbus) die du aber in Ruhe lässt!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Sawa und alle die was wissen 

Also ich blicke das mit dem Deckel als abzieher nicht..... 

Es geht um einen RF Evolve XC von 2006 und ich denke das die Kappe nur gegen die Kurbel drückt und nicht auf die Achse...... 

Oder wir soll das gehen.... bei RF gibt es ja nur das hier:

Qo I require a special removal tool for my X -type cranks?
A: No, you do not. Your X crank drive arm has a "puller-cap" that will do all the work for you.


HILFE gbit es wo ein Bild wie das Aussehen sollte???

THX


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Habs....

Sawa18.07.2005, 18:47
Die Schwarze Abdeckung (10mm Imbus) ist nur das Gegenlager!!!!

Du nimmst nen 8 er Imbus für die Innere Schraubeund drehst diese einfach auf (engegen der tighten-anziehrichtung), nach links /engegen dem uhrzeigersinn.
Diese Schraube läuft dann bis an die Schwarze (10mm Imbus) und beim weiteren abschrauben (nach links) der 8 er Imbusschraube zieht (drückt) es dir die Kurbel vom Kurbelstern herunter.
Die 10er Imbusschraube (Abdeckung) zieht man ja nur sachte fest, da aus Alu!! Aber erst nach der Montage der Kurbel mit der 8 mm Imbusschraube (ca. 40newtonmeter), die aus Stahl ist.

Schau dir bitte die Anleitung nochmal genau an und dann auch nochmal auf die Abdeckschraube, auf der auch die Anziehrichtungen angegeben sind!!

Hoffe du hast noch nicht zuviel putt gemacht.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sawa18.07.2005, 19:02
Hab nochmal nachgekuckt.
Race Face gibt das Azugsdrehmoment von 40- 67 Newtonmeter an (8mm Imbus Stahlschraube!!!).

Wenn du dir deine Kurbel anschaust, siehst du auf der rechten Seite (Fahrtrichtung) ja zuerst außen die Schwarze Abdeckschraube, diese wird mit einem 10mm Imbus an-abgeschraubt, bleibt aber fürs Abziehen am Platz (wenn du willst, kannst du diese auch mal abschrauben und innen Anschauen, dann siehst du das Widerlager)
Jetzt brauchst du einen 8mm Imbusschlüssel, der ja locker durchs 10er Loch passt und steckst diesen in die 8 er imbusaufnahme der darunterliegenden Schraube und drehst diese nach links heraus, dies geht erstmal bis zur Abdeckschraube, liegt dann an dieser an und beim weiter nach links schrauben (mit dem 8mm Imbus in der silbernen Stahlschraube/Kurbelschraube) zieht es dann die Kurbel von der Kurbelachse herunter.
Geht ganz easy.

Evt. lässt sich der Imbus nicht einfach wieder aus der Schraube abziehen, der Imbusschlüssel braucht dann halt einen kleinen kurzen Dreh/Ruck in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, zarter Schlag geht auch, bitte mit Gefühl 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Danke Googel ;-)


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2007)

Dank Rahmenwechsel sitze ich gerade wieder vor meinem X-Type Puzzle. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.

Zu Anfang hab ich erstmal die ganze Chose wieder so verbaut, wie bei meinem alten Rahmen. Dünner 2.5mm Elastomer und ein 1mm Spacer (Kettenlinie) links, rechts ein Spacer unter dem Innenlager (bzw. eine Führung und ein angepasster Spacer, womit ich genau auf die 2.5mm vom Originalspacer den ich fahren müßte komme), rote Dichtung, fertig.
Problem 1: Der Abstand der Kurbelarme ist nicht ganz gleichmäßig, auf der linken Seite etwas geringer (ca. 1mm) als auf der rechten Seite.
Problem 2: Die rechte Kurbel steht zu dicht am Innenlager, die Schrauben vom kleinen KB reiben an meiner Kettenführung (nur leicht, aber es stört eben).

Ich müßte also zum Einen die ganze Kurbel/Achse Sache etwas weiter nach links haben, damit der Abstand gleich ist. Andererseits müßte die rechte Kurbel noch weiter raus oder das Innenlager weiter "rein", damit die Führung nicht streift.
Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie ich da hin kommen könnte?


----------



## Scheibenheizer (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe eben meine Kurbelschraube geschrottet.
Beim festziehen hats knack gemacht und ging dann ganz leicht reinzudrehen ;-)

Ich hab noch ne alte Evolve XC rumliegen, die sollte ja die gleiche Schraube haben, oder?
Wenn nicht, gibts die Schraube als Ersatzteil?


----------



## Der Toni (27. Mai 2008)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Ich habe eben meine Kurbelschraube geschrottet.
> Beim festziehen hats knack gemacht und ging dann ganz leicht reinzudrehen ;-)
> 
> Ich hab noch ne alte Evolve XC rumliegen, die sollte ja die gleiche Schraube haben, oder?
> Wenn nicht, gibts die Schraube als Ersatzteil?




jepp.
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...S-ATLAS-X-Type-Kurbelschraube--Aluminium.html


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2008)

Schraube gibt's glatt als Ersatzteil, ja. Du mußt die Kurbel wegen der defekten Schraube nicht gleich wegwerfen 
Sollte dir an sich jeder Race Face Händler bestellen können.


----------



## sepp30 (20. Juli 2008)

hallo
fahre auch so eine kurbel (ca. 3 jahre alt), und mußte nun feststellen, das die verbindung karbelarm-kurbelwellen auf der linken seite einen riß hat, bin aber nicht strecken gefahren die ich mit der xt nicht auch gefahren bin. gibt`s da ersatz, hab mal was von lebenslanger garantie gehört, meinem kollegen ist die verbindung auf der kettenblattseite zum kurbelarm eingegangen. jetzt soll noch einer sagen, dass das ein super zeug ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. November 2011)

Wer meint, die genannten Probleme seien nur der Deus vorbehalten gewesen, sei eines Besseren belehrt: Die Umbenennung auf Turbine hat leider nicht zu einer besseren Fertigungsqualität bzw. einfacheren Montage geführt: Klick.

Nur liefern sie jetzt den "Vielleicht-Spacer" nicht mehr mit, mit dem man Fertigungstoleranzen ausgleichen können soll.
Die Kurbel ist also weiterhin hübscher Zierrat für Spielernaturen. Hoffentlich tut sie jetzt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (29. Februar 2012)

Ganz schöner Mist das mit den Race Face Kurbeln. Hätte ich diesen Fred eher gefunden, hätte ich mir im Leben keine ans Bike genagelt.

So habe ich von Chainreaktions eine 2010 Next für kleines! Geld geordert und nach Vorschrift angebaut. Hat nicht gepasst. Um die Kurbel bis zum Aufsitzen auf der Welle aufzuziehen hätte ich die Lager schrotten müssen. Also von F26 einen Satz Aerozine Spacer geholt und solange probiert bis Abstand der Kurbelarme zur Kettenstrebe, seitlicher Anschlag an die Lagerschalen (vielleicht 2/10tel enger) und Anschlag der Kurbel auf die Welle gepasst haben. 5mal hab ich die bestimmt ein- und ausgebaut. Zur Kontrolle Abdeckkappe und Kurbelschraube ausgebaut und Anschlag überprüft.

Zum Schluss ging das Aufziehen immer leichter. Bin gespannt ob und wie lange das hält. Ohne den Fred hier, wäre das eine schon heftig geworden. Wenns nicht hält, kommt die Kurbel weg und nie mehr Race Face ans Rad. Wie war das so einfach, als ich noch XT fuhr... Wenn die bloß ansprechender designt wären...


----------



## Jako (29. Februar 2012)

.....sorry, aber wer schrauben kann ist klar im vorteil.... race face innenlager würde ich nicht unbedingt verwenden aber die kurbeln sind  gruß jako


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (29. Februar 2012)

Klar. Wenn jedoch etwas nicht so funktioniert, wie es sein sollte, dann suche ich den Fehler erst einmal bei mir und dass die Spacer 2mm zu weit aufgebaut haben, war erst einmal so nicht erkennbar. Das sieht man erst, wenn man nachmisst. Bin ich erst später draufgekommen wie ich das mache.
Ich habe noch eine nagelneue Deus SL für meine Freundin. Da werde ich erst die Lagerschalen einschrauben und ausmessen, dann die Kurbel kalt zusammenbauen und ausmessen und dann weiß ich wieviel Spacer ich wo einbauen muss, damit das auf Anhieb stimmt.

Und ja, keine Race Face Lager. Shimano XT/XTR habe ich gestern für 15.-- bei Rose geordert.


----------



## knuuth (13. März 2012)

Nachdem ich gestern aus meinem Slayer SXC 70 (2010) ein deffektes mittleres Kettblatt entfernen musste (2 Zähne fehlten???), ist mir aufgefallen, dass auch das Tretlager komisch läuft. 

Das Lager auf der rechten Seite läuft deutlich ruppig. Und beim Abnehmen der Kurbeln hab ich festgestellt, dass die Achse rostig ist.... 


Seltsam! Das Rad ist gerade mal 1 Jahr alt und hat nicht so viele km drauf. Und dann sowas. Meine anderen Räder haben alle XT Lager und das schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme. 

Da ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass ein XT Lager Problem los mit RF Kurbel funktioniert, werde ich jetzt auch wechseln...


----------

